# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes > Λιμάνια της Ελλάδας  (Greeks Ports) >  Δελτίο Ηρακλείου - ΟΛΗ (Heraklion - HPA report)

## chrb

Προαναγγελία διαγωνισμού για την ανάπλαση του λιμένος Ηρακλείου 

Την προκήρυξη διεθνούς διαγωνισμού για την προώθηση του έργου ανάπτυξης, ανάπλασης και αξιοποίησης του θαλασσίου μετώπου και των σταθμών ακτοπλοΐας και κρουαζιέρας στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου, ανακοίνωσε ο υπουργός Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας Μανώλης Κεφαλογιάννης. Πρόκειται για μια παρέμβαση προϋπολογισμού 50 εκατομμυρίων ευρώ που θα υλοποιηθεί με σύμβαση παραχώρησης, όπως έγινε με την ανάπλαση του λιμανιού στο Χόνγκ Κόνγκ και στο Μπιλμπάο.

Η αξιοποίηση που προωθείται θα συνδυάζει χρήσεις αναψυχής-περιπάτου, πολιτισμού, εμπορικές και στάθμευσης.

Το έργο του οποίου η προκήρυξη διαγωνισμού προσδιορίζεται χρονικά μέσα στις αρχές Ιουνίου, αποτελεί πάγιο αίτημα, ώστε η πόλη να αποκτήσει μέτωπο προς τη θάλασσα.

Συνολικά, ανέφερε ο ΥΕΝ πάνω από 20.000 τ.μ. χώρων αναψυχής, πολιτισμού και πολλαπλής εκμετάλλευσης θα δοθούν σε χρήση μετά από το διεθνή διαγωνισμό. 
www.nafteboriki.gr

----------


## Παναγιώτης

*Δεκατέσσερις (14) εταιρείες εκδήλωσαν ενδιαφέρον για το έργο.* 
1. Σύμφωνα με τις τηρούμενες διαδικασίες στην προκήρυξη του διαγωνισμού για την υλοποίηση του έργου «ΑΝΑΠΤΥΞΗ ΑΝΑΠΛΑΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΞΙΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΟΥ ΜΕΤΩΠΟΥ ΚΑΘΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΩΝ ΣΤΑΘΜΩΝ ΑΚΤΟΠΛΟΪΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΡΟΥΑΖΙΕΡΑΣ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΟΥ ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΥ ΚΡΗΤΗΣ», οι εταιρείες που εκδήλωσαν ενδιαφέρον μέχρι σήμερα είναι:     DAMCO ENERGY S.A.    ΕΘΝΙΚΗ ΤΡΑΠΕΖΑ ΕΛΛΑΔΟΣ    ΕΘΝΙΚΗ ΤΡΑΠΕΖΑ ΕΛΛΑΔΟΣ, για λογαριασμό πελατών της    ΧΡΙΣΤΟΦΟΡΟΣ Δ. ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΙΔΗΣ Α.Ε.    ΒΙΟΤΕΡ Α.Ε. (ΒΙΟΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΑ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΑ ΕΡΓΑ Α.Ε.)    ΚΛΕΑΡΧΟΣ ΡΟΥΤΣΗΣ Α.Ε.    J & P ΑΒΑΞ Α.Ε.    ΔΟΜΙΚΗ ΚΡΗΤΗΣ Α.Ε.    ΛΑΤΟΜΙΚΗ ΑΤΕ     ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΤΕΧΝΟΔΟΜΙΚΗ ΤΕΒ     LAMDA DEVELOPMENT                ΕΛΤΕΡ ΑΤΕ     ΤΕΧΝΙΚΗ ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑΚΗ Α.Ε.     MERRILL LYNCH BANKΟ Διεθνής  Διαγωνισμός είναι Κλειστός (με Προεπιλογή)  και θα διεξαχθεί σε δύο φάσεις: 
  Α΄Φάση:   Προεπιλογή υποψηφίων 
Β΄Φάση: Υποβολή Δεσμευτικών Προσφορών για την επιλογή του πλέον κατάλληλου Αναδόχου/Παραχωρησιούχου.  
 Η Σύμβαση Παραχώρησης θα συναφθεί μεταξύ του Οργανισμού Λιμένα ως Κυρίου του έργου και της Περιφέρειας Κρήτης ως Αναθέτουσας Αρχής του Διαγωνισμού αφενός, και του Αναδόχου/Παραχωρησιούχου αφετέρου. 
  Τέλος, μετά το πέρας της περιόδου παραχώρησης το έργο καθώς και τα αποτελέσματά του θα περιέλθουν στην κατοχή της Ο.Λ.Η. 
   2.    Με Απόφαση του Υπουργού Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας * Μανώλη Κ. Κεφαλογιάννη* ορίσθηκε η Περιφέρεια της Κρήτης ως Αναθέτουσα Αρχή του Διαγωνισμού. Στις 2 Ιουνίου 2006 δημοσιεύτηκε στην Επίσημη Εφημερίδα της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης η Προκήρυξη του Διεθνούς Διαγωνισμού για την επιλογή Αναδόχου Σύμβασης Παραχώρησης για το έργο, που αφορά στη διαμόρφωση, αξιοποίηση και ανάδειξη των ακινήτων και των εγκαταστάσεων της παραλιακής ζώνης του Λιμένα και ειδικότερα:     Στον εκσυγχρονισμό σε υποδομές και εξοπλισμό της υφιστάμενης Μαρίνας    Στην ανακαίνιση, προσθήκη και κατασκευή νέων κτιρίων στηn ευρύτερη περιοχή της υφιστάμενης Μαρίνας    Στην ανάπλαση της περιοχής από το κτίριο του Απεντομωτηρίου έως το Μπεντενάκι Στη βελτίωση και τον εκσυγχρονισμό των υφισταμένων Σταθμών Ακτοπλοΐας και Κρουαζιέρας και την κατασκευή νέων κτιρίων επιβατικών σταθμών ακτοπλοΐας    Στην κατασκευή νέου κτιρίου γραφείων διοίκησης του Οργανισμού Λιμένα ΗρακλείουΟ Προϋπολογισμός για το κατασκευαστικό αντικείμενο του έργου έχει ενδεικτικά εκτιμηθεί σε 35.000.000 ευρώ.   
  Με τη δημοπράτηση του έργου, ουσιαστικά ξεκινά η αξιοποίηση και ανάπλαση του Λιμανιού, που ως η κύρια οδός ακτοπλοϊκής σύνδεσης ολόκληρης της Κρήτης με την υπόλοιπη Ελλάδα αλλά και κύρια «πύλη» της πόλης του Ηρακλείου, θα αναδείξει το χαρακτήρα του κεντρικό σημείο συγκέντρωσης λειτουργιών και δραστηριοτήτων υψηλής ποιότητας, θα αποτελέσει σημαντικό πόλο έλξης τόσο των κατοίκων της πόλης όσο και των επισκεπτών της για ολόκληρο το 24ωρο και καθ όλη τη διάρκεια του έτους, και θα συμβάλλει στην οικονομική και διοικητική της ανάπτυξη, εξυπηρετώντας τους παρακάτω στόχους:     Τουρισμό υψηλής στάθμης    Βελτίωση της ποιότητας ζωής των πολιτών    Δημιουργία ευκαιριών για δραστηριότητες αναψυχής, πολιτισμού και αθλητισμού    Προστασία και ανάδειξη ιστορικού περιβάλλοντος    Τόνωση της επιχειρηματικότητας και κινητοποίηση ιδιωτικών κεφαλαίων    Τόνωση της απασχόλησης Αξιοποίηση της περιουσίας του Οργανισμού Λιμένα Ηρακλείου χωρίς να αναγκαστεί ο Οργανισμός να διογκώσει τη διαχειριστική του λειτουργία και να αυξήσει το προσωπικό τουΓια ότι αφορά στο Διαγωνισμό, κύριος στόχος είναι η διαμόρφωση κατάλληλων συνθηκών προσέλκυσης και κινητοποίησης ιδιωτικών κεφαλαίων ώστε να υλοποιηθεί με επιτυχία αυτό το σημαντικό έργο πνοής για την πόλη του Ηρακλείου. 
  Από τις βασικές προτεραιότητες της αναπτυξιακής πολιτικής της Κυβέρνησης, αποτελεί η ανάπτυξη έργων και υπηρεσιών του δημόσιου και του ευρύτερου δημόσιου τομέα με τη συνεργασία ιδιωτών. 
  Η πρακτική αυτή αφορά σε συμβάσεις που αναφέρονται σε μία γνώριμη πρακτική στο εξωτερικό που στόχο έχουν την αύξηση της ποιότητας των παρεχομένων δημοσίων υπηρεσιών μέσα από μία δημιουργική και γόνιμη συνεργασία με τον ιδιωτικό τομέα. 
  Το ΥΕΝ, λαμβάνοντας υπόψιν τα παραπάνω, ενθάρρυνε τους Οργανισμούς Λιμένων να προχωρήσουν σε τέτοιου είδους συνεργασίες για τη βελτίωση των υπηρεσιών τους. 
  Στο πλαίσιο αυτό, ο Οργανισμός Λιμένα Ηρακλείου, αφού μελέτησε το θέμα με Εξειδικευμένους Συμβούλους, αποφάσισε την προώθηση της ανάπτυξης, ανάπλασης και αξιοποίησης του Θαλασσίου Μετώπου (από το Απεντομωτήριο έως το Μπεντενάκι) καθώς και των Σταθμών Ακτοπλοΐας και Κρουαζιέρας στο Λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου με Διεθνή Διαγωνισμό Σύμβασης Παραχώρησης.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Η ανάπτυξη του Λιμένα Ηρακλείου ακολούθησε τη γενική εξέλιξη των λιμανιών, με διαφοροποιήσεις οι οποίες επιβλήθηκαν από πολιτικούς και στρατιωτικούς συσχετισμούς και επιρροές και ήταν το αποτέλεσμα του ενδιαφέροντος για την προνομιούχο θέση της Κρήτης στην Ανατολική λεκάνη της Μεσογείου, αφού βρίσκεται στην τομή των διεθνών ναυτιλιακών γραμμών Γιβραλτάρ - Σουέζ - Μαύρη Θάλασσα - Μεσόγειος, και της ειδικής θέσης του Ηρακλείου ως προς το νησί.  Στους Μινωικούς χρόνους υπήρχε δραστηριότητα στη σημερινή θέση της ανατολικής λιμενολεκάνης με δείγματα, στη στεριά, εμπορικού κέντρου για συναλλαγές. Παρόμοιο κέντρο υπήρχε στις εκβολές του Καρτερού που προχωρούσε πιο βαθιά πλησιάζοντας την Κνωσό. Μεταγενέστερα στους Ελληνικούς και Ρωμαικούς Χρόνους το ενδιαφέρον στράφηκε σε άλλα μέρη και ειδικά στην Χερσόνησο μέχρι και τους Βυζαντινούς Χρόνους οπότε επί Νικηφόρου Φωκά ξαναβρίσκεται να λειτουργεί λιμάνι στον κόλπο του Δερματά.
Οι Ενετοί μετέφεραν το λιμάνι Ηρακλείου στην σημερινή θέση όπου αξιοποιώντας μια σειρά υφαλοβράχων κατασκεύασαν το σημερινό Ενετικό λιμάνι που για την εποχή που κατασκευάστηκε ήταν πραγματικά ένα μεγάλο λιμάνι, καλά κατασκευασμένο και οχυρωμένο, με ευκολίες  στην προσέγγιση, εξυπηρέτηση, ανεφοδιασμό και επισκευή των σκαφών και σημαντικό κέντρο της Μεσογείου.(Στη φωτογραφία αναπαράσταση του Ενετικού Λιμανιού)


 Στην περίοδο της Τουρκοκρατίας δεν έγινε καμία επέκταση του λιμανιού, αποκαταστάθηκαν μόνο οι ζημιές που έγιναν στην πολύχρονη πολιορκία της πόλης. Με την απελευθέρωση και την ανακήρυξη της Κρητικής Πολιτείας ανατέθηκε σε Γάλλους μηχανικούς η σύνταξη μελέτης για την δημιουργία νέου λιμανιού που να ανταποκρίνεται στις ανάγκες που εν τω μεταξύ είχαν διαμορφωθεί.
 Η πρωτοβουλία είχε λαϊκή βάση και οι δαπάνες αρχικά καλύφθηκαν από έρανο που έγινε μεταξύ των κατοίκων του Ηρακλείου.Το έργο που αφορούσε την κατασκευή του προσήνεμου και υπήνεμου μόλου της σημερινής κεντρικής λιμενολεκάνης ανατέθηκε σε Αγγλική εταιρία και κατασκευάστηκε από το 1923 μέχρι το 1936. 
 Τα εσωτερικά λιμενικά έργα ακολούθησαν με αργό ρυθμό λόγω και του πολέμου και το 1962 ολοκληρώθηκαν τα κρηπιδώματα από τον προβλήτα Μικρού Κούλε μέχρι και τον προβλήτα Ι.
 Το 1964 άρχισαν να εκτελούνται τα έργα επεκτάσεως του λιμανιού με τη δημιουργία νέας λιμενολεκάνης, με την επέκταση του προσήνεμου Μώλου και την κατασκευή νέου υπήνεμου Μώλου. Παράλληλα, προχώρησε και η κατασκευή λιμενικών έργων 
(ΠΡΟΒΛΗΤΕΣ ΙΙ, ΙΙΙ, και VI )  και οι εκβαθύνσεις του λιμανιού για να αποκτήσει βάθη ικανά για την εξυπηρέτηση των σύγχρονων σκαφών.
 Σήμερα πλέον, το λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου, με το νέο πλαίσιο λειτουργίας του και την νέα επωνυμία (Οργανισμός Λιμένος Ηρακλείου Α.Ε.) αποτελεί έναν δημιουργικό φορέα ανάπτυξης της περιφερειακής και εθνικής οικονομίας. Σε διεθνές επίπεδο προσδοκία της Διοίκησης είναι ο Λιμένας Ηρακλείου να πρωταγωνιστήσει μελλοντικά ως κόμβος μεταφορών στην Νότιο-Ανατολική Μεσόγειο.
Πηγή: Οργανισμός Λιμένος Ηρακλείου Α.Ε.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το Λιμάνι Ηρακλείου είναι τεχνητό λιμάνι που δημιουργήθηκε σε βάρος της θάλασσας με την κατασκευή εξωτερικών βραχιόνων καθέτων μεταξύ των, το προσήνεμο μώλο από φρούριο Κούλε έως ακρομώλιο μήκους 2.330 μέτρα και τον υπήνεμο μώλο μήκους 318 μέτρα. Με αυτούς έχουν σχηματισθεί 3 λιμενολεκάνες με υδάτινη επιφάνεια έκτασης 872.627,12 m² και με χρήσιμα βάθη από -4,00 έως -11,50 μέτρα. Με τα έργα του Ταμείου Συνοχής είναι σε χρήση κρηπιδώματα με βάθος -14,00 μ. 
 Οι εσωτερικοί λιμενικοί χώροι αποτελούνται από 5 κύριους προβλήτες ( I , II , III , IV και V ) σε διάταξη χτένας που συμπληρώνονται με τα εσωτερικά κρηπιδώματα προκυμαίας συνολικού μήκους 4.730 m περίπου. Οι χερσαίοι χώροι έχουν έκταση συνολικά 600.000 m².
Πηγή: Υ.Ε.Ν. http://www.yen.gr/yen.chtm?prnbr=24961

Πηγή Εικόνας: http://www.hellenicnavy.gr

Τα πίο πρόσφατα έργα στο Λιμάνι του Ηρακλέιου:*1)   * κατασκευή κρηπιδωμάτων μήκους 50m (προβλήτα IV και V),     
*2)   * εκβάθυνση λιμενολεκάνης σε βάθος -13.0m στο ανατολικό και δυτικό κρηπίδωμα και σε -15.0m στο βόρειο κρηπίδωμα      
*3)*    εκτροπή χειμάρρου και διαμόρφωση χερσαίων χώρων (τεχνικά έργα δαπέδων, υπόβαση φρεατίων κλπ)*Πηγές Χρηματοδότησης:*    Ταμείο Συνοχής 
*Σκοπιμότητα, Αναμενόμενα Αποτελέσματα, Επιπτώσεις* 
 Στόχος των έργων θα είναι η περιφερειακή ανάπτυξη και η συμβολή στη εξαγωγική δραστηριότητα με την αναβάθμιση των λειτουργιών, το διαχωρισμό των επιβατικών και εμπορικών δραστηριοτήτων και την αύξηση των χερσαίων και θαλάσσιων χωρών με αποτέλεσμα την σημαντική βελτίωση του επιπέδου εξυπηρέτησης. Η επένδυση θα έχει θετική επίδραση στο τουριστικό προϊόν, τις παραγωγικές δραστηριότητες της περιοχής και στη μείωση του κόστους μεταφοράς. 
*Φορέας Υλοποίησης:*    ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ/Γ.Γ.Δ.Ε./Δ/νση Δ4, τηλ. 210-6469847
Πηγή: Υ.ΠΕ.ΧΩ.Δ.Ε. http://www.minenv.gr/4/44/4403/g440304.html

----------


## giannisk88

Λόγω του απαγορευτικού στο λιμάνι του Ηράκλειου όλη μέρα σήμερα ήταν μόνο το Ro/Ro Aegean Star..Αλλα απ΄οτι έβλεπα στο ais ξεκίνησαν απο Πειραιά κανονικά ο Βενιζέλος με τη Πασιφάη..
Οπως δείχνει το openseas το σημερινό δρομολόγιο απο Ηράκλειο για Πειραιά θα είναι το τελευταίο για την Πασιφάη..Αν ξέρετε κατι περισσότερο, εδώ θα είμαστε..

----------


## giannisk88

Με μεγάλη μου χαρά αυτές τις μέρες διαπίστωσα οτι το http://syros-observer.aegean.gr/ais/
καλύβη τώρα και το λιμάνι μας!!! :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## nautikos

Στο λιμανι του Ηρακλειου, υπηρχε ενα _ρωσσικης_ κατασκευης καραβακι, το *Diana*. Μεχρι το περασμενο καλοκαιρι ηταν πανω σε κατι βαζα στη στερια. Υπαρχει ακομα ή εχουμε καμια εξελιξη? Επισης η παντοφλα *Παυσανιας* ακομα δουλευει εκει? Η αλλη παντοφλα *Domenico* βρικεται ακομα εκει παροπλισμενη?

----------


## giannisk88

> Στο λιμανι του Ηρακλειου, υπηρχε ενα _ρωσσικης_ κατασκευης καραβακι, το *Diana*. Μεχρι το περασμενο καλοκαιρι ηταν πανω σε κατι βαζα στη στερια. Υπαρχει ακομα ή εχουμε καμια εξελιξη? Επισης η παντοφλα *Παυσανιας* ακομα δουλευει εκει? Η αλλη παντοφλα *Domenico* βρικεται ακομα εκει παροπλισμενη?


Τη παντόφλα Παυσανίας φίλε μου δεν την βλέπω πιά εδώ και μάλλον έχει σταματήσει..Το Domenico, πρίν μερικά χρόνια το είχαν μετατρέψει σε κινητή καφετέρεια βασικά, με bar κτλ(δεν ξέρω αν του είχαν βάλει και πισίνα)  και έκανε καθημερινά εκδρομές απο το λιμάνι μας μέχρι το νησάκι Δία τα καλοκαίρια..Εφευγε το πρωί και επέστρεφε το απογευμα..Φέτος το καλοκαίρι δέν ξέρω αν ξανακάνει το ίδιο..Το καραβάκι Diana φίλε μου μήπως θυμάσαι σε πιό σημείο του λιμανιού ήταν?? γιατί δε θυμάμαι να το έχω δεί..

----------


## nautikos

To *Diana* ηταν στο ντοκο που πεφτουν τα κρουαζεροπλοια, νομιζω οτι εκει δεν εχεις ευκολη προσβαση αν δεν ταξιδευεις. Φαινεται καθαρα ομως απο τη θαλασσα οταν βγαινεις απο το λιμανι με πλοιο (της γραμμης).

----------


## giannisk88

Χθές είχαν και τα δύο πλοία της γραμμής ημερίσιο δρομολόγιο και στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου βρίσκονταν..Aegean Star(στο ντόκο της Ανεκ), Παναγία Κρημνιώτισσα(περίεργο γιατι δε το θυμάμαι ξανα στο Ηράκλειο, ήταν στο ντόκο της Minoan).Δίπλα απο το Παναγία ήταν το τεράστιο Ocean Village και δίπλα απο το τελευταίο και κάθετα σε αυτό ήταν άλλο ένα κρουαζιερόπλοιο το οποίο όμως δε κατάφερα να δώ ποιο ήταν καθώς ήταν το μπεντένι-Ocean Village μπροστά και φαίνονταν μόνο λίγο απο το φουγάρο του άλλου κρουαζιερόπλοιου..Αργότερα που γύρισε το Festos και το Λατώ αν δε κάνω λάθος απο το ημερίσιο είδα και τα άλλα δύο ro/ro έλειπαν..Μεγάλη κίνηση πάντως στο λιμάνι μας!!!

----------


## giannisk88

Μία απορία όμως έχω..Βλέπω τωρα στο openseas οτι για χθές, Μ.Πέμπτη 24/4 είχε στις 9 το πρωί ένα δρομολόγιο Ηράκλειο-Σαντορίνη απο το πλοιο Sea Runner της Παγκρήτιας Ν.Ε.!!!Τί είναι πάλι τουτο? μήπως ξέρει κανείς τίποτα γι'αυτο το πλοίο?

----------


## Apostolos

Ίσως φίλε μου να ήταν κάποιο δρομολόγιο που δέν έγινε απο αυτό

----------


## karystos

Το Κρημιώτισσα λέγεται ότι έχει ναυλωθεί από εταιρεία αναψυκτικών που μεταφέρει ένα μέρος του εργοστασίου της στην Κρήτη.

----------


## MYTILENE

Και ένα μέρος στη Σαντορίνη και ένα στη Ρόδο και ένα στη Πάρο?????:mrgreen::mrgreen:!!Χλωμό το κόβω φίλε karystos.Ίσως το ναύλωσε για να διακινεί τα προ'ι'όντα της με ευκολία.

----------


## giannisk88

Καλησπέρα!!Απόψε γιατι δεν έφυγε το Κρητη απο το Ηράκλειο ξέρετε μήπως?
αν παρατηρησα καλά δεν το είδα ουτε στο ais ούτε απο την ταράτσα μου!Ξερετε κάτι?
Και κάτι άλλο, το golden princess με το που ήρθε κατα της 9 μετα απο λίγο ξαναέφυγε πηγαίνωντας δυτικά!!Ξερετε μήπως που πάει?? οεο!!

----------


## giannisk88

Τελικά πήγε ρέθυμνο!! :Confused:

----------


## jumpman

Σήμερα Πέμπτη στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου αναμένεται μεγάλη κίνηση.Βλέπω αυτή τη στιγμή να έρχονται τα εξής καράβια:Ocean Village, Aquamarine, The Aegean Pearl, Ocean Countess, Νταλιάνα, Ιεράπετρα Λ., Φαιστός Παλας, Κρήτη Ι.Επίσης βλέπω να κατεβαίνει και το Mega jet αλλά από την πορεία του δε μπορώ να καταλάβω αν όντως έρχεται Ηράκλειο.Επίσης στο λιμάνι βρίσκονται τα δύο γνωστά καταμαράν και το Golden Princess, καθώς και ένα κοντεϊνεράδικο που δε θυμάμαι τώρα το όνομα του.Δυστυχώς δεν έχω φωτογραφική μηχανή για να τα βγάλω φωτογραφίες, αλλιώς θα ήμουν όλη μέρα στον πράσινο φάρο για να κάνω ένα καλό ρεπορτάζ.

----------


## giannisk88

Ρε παιδιά, μήπως μπορείτε να μου πείτε τι ρόλο τραβάει αυτο το superior endeavour που είναι αραγμένο κοντά ένα μήνα στη μπούκα του λιμανιού??? :Confused:

----------


## esperos

Ερευνητικό  πρέπει  να  είναι.

----------


## giannisk88

Ναι φίλε μου, σίγουρα.Απλά για πιο λόγω τώρα να βρίσκετε εκει αραγε.Λες να σκαρόνουν τίποτα ο ΟΛΗ?! :Smile: 
Πάντω το πλήρωμα του αποτελείτε απο πολλούς Γιαπονέζους ή Κορεάτες.Σχιζομάτιδες είναι πάντως και αυτό που παρατηρώ (και εχθές που πέρασα απο κεί δίπλα) οτι απο τότε που ήρθε το πλοίο μένουν εκεί πάνω όλοι!!Δέν έχω δεί δηλαδή κανένα να σουλατσάρει εκεί γύρω.

----------


## nautikos

Δεν ειναι ερευνητικο πλοιο, αλλα _offshore support_ δλδ πλοιο υποστηριξης υπερακτιων κατασκευων, οπως πλατφορμες εξορυξης πετρελαιου κτλ

----------


## giannisk88

Ααααα μάλιστα!Μπορεί να έχει σχέση με τις εργασίες που λένε οτι ΘΑ κάνουν στο λιμάνι.Κάτι για αναστήλωση του κούλε κάτω απο το νερό και κάτι άλλα που έχει περασει πολύ καιρός και δε θυμάμαι καν τι έλεγαν.:???:

----------


## waterman

Κινδύνευσε να βυθιστεί απόψε το πλοίο «Μαρίνα» που ήταν αγκυροβολημένο στον προβλήτα 6 του λιμανιού του Ηρακλείου φορτωμένο με σίδερα παλαιών οχημάτων.

Το πλοίο πιθανότατα λόγω του βάρους χτύπησε σε βυθισμένο παλιό σιδερένιο γερανό και δημιουργήθηκε ρήγμα 70x30 εκατοστών με αποτέλεσμα να γίνει εισροή υδάτων που στο μηχανοστάσιο του πλοίου έφτασαν τα 2,5 μέτρα.

Αμέσως κοινοποιήθηκε το Λιμεναρχείο Ηρακλείου, ο Οργανισμός Λιμένος, η Πυροσβεστική Υπηρεσία και με τρία ρυμουλκά σκάφη, ένα πλωτό γερανό και το σκάφος της πυροσβεστικής προχώρησαν στην απάντληση υδάτων σταθεροποιώντας το πλοίο για να μη βουλιάξει.

Αύριο αναμένεται να αφαιρεθεί το φορτίο του πλοίου να γίνουν επισκευές και στη συνέχεια να ρυμουλκηθεί στον Πειραιά προκειμένου να γίνουν οι απαραίτητες εργασίες επισκευής του.

(Πηγή: ΑΠΕ)

----------


## giannisk88

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε.Το απογευμα πιθανότατα θα πάω λιμάνι και θα βγάλω φωτό.

----------


## giannisk88

30 Ιουλίου 2008 - 12:25 
Συναγερμός στο λιμάνι 

Συναγερμός σήμανε αργά χθες το απόγευμα στον κεντρικό λιμένα του Ηρακλείου, καθώς φορτηγό πλοίο που μετέφερε παλιοσίδερα "βρήκε" στο βυθισμένο γερανό"Γκάμπαρα Πίσκα", με αποτέλεσμα να υποστεί ρήγμα στην πρύμνη και να δημιουργηθεί εισροή υδάτων. Ορατός μέχρι την ώρα που έκλεινε η ύλη της "Ν.Κ." ήταν ο κίνδυνος να βυθιστεί το φορτηγό πλοίο "Μαρίνα-Πειραιάς". Το νερό είχε εισέλθει στο αμπάρι του πλοίου και έφτανε σε ύψος τα τέσσερα μέτρα, ενώ άμεσα κλήθηκαν το Λιμενικό Σώμα και γερανός με ρυμουλκό για την απάντληση υδάτων, που συνεχιζόταν έως αργά χθες το βράδυ. Το συμβάν σημειώθηκε γύρω στις 7 χθες το απόγευμα στην προβλήτα 6 του κεντρικού Λιμεναρχείου Ηρακλείου και συγκεκριμένα προς την πλευρά της Αλικαρνασσού, ενώ το φορτηγό πλοίο ήταν φορτωμένο με παλιοσίδερα και δεμένο ακόμα στο λιμάνι. Σύμφωνα με τα πρώτα στοιχεία, ο μηχανικός του πλοίου λίγο πριν αποπλεύσει για Πειραιά πήγε να βάλει μπροστά τις μηχανές και τότε αντίκρισε το νερό να έχει εισχωρήσει στα αμπάρια. Φαίνεται, σύμφωνα με τις πρώτες πληροφορίες, ότι το βαρύ φορτίο του πλοίου συνετέλεσε στο να ακουμπήσει το "Μαρίνα-Πειραιάς" στο βυθισμένοπλωτό γερανό και να υποστεί ρήγμα 75 εκατοστών._Να επισημανθεί στο εν λόγω σημείοη ρυμουλκούμενη φορτηγίδα-πλωτός γερανός, που έχει μήκος 48 μέτρα και 9,5 μ. πλάτος, είχε βυθιστεί στην προβλήτα 6 του λιμένα Ηρακλείου στις 7 Απριλίου του περασμένου έτους λόγω εισροής υδάτων. Μετά από συνεχείς πιέσεις του Λιμεναρχείου και την επιβολή των σχετικών κυρώσεων προς τον ιδιοκτήτη του "Γκάμπαρα Πίσκα" για την απομάκρυνσή του από το βυθό του λιμανιού, ο τελευταίος δεν προέβη τελικά στην απαιτούμενη διαδικασία ανέλκυσής του._

----------


## giannisk88

Παιδιά, θέλω μία χάρη, αν μπορείτε πείτε μου τι δρομολόγια κάνουν τα πλοία mega jet και sea runner.ΕΙδικά το πρώτο το έχω πάρει απο πολύ κακό μάτι.Οποτε παω στο λιμάνι ή μπαίνω στο ais το βλέπω αραγμένο!!Τι γίνετε? τσάμπα το έχουμε εδώ ή κάνει δρομολόγια και εγώ δε τα βλέπω!!!! :Confused:

----------


## ντεμης 13

> Παιδιά, θέλω μία χάρη, αν μπορείτε πείτε μου τι δρομολόγια κάνουν τα πλοία mega jet και sea runner.ΕΙδικά το πρώτο το έχω πάρει απο πολύ κακό μάτι.Οποτε παω στο λιμάνι ή μπαίνω στο ais το βλέπω αραγμένο!!Τι γίνετε? τσάμπα το έχουμε εδώ ή κάνει δρομολόγια και εγώ δε τα βλέπω!!!!


Λοιπον το *megajet* ειχε ξεκινησει τα δρομολογια απο Ηρακλειο-Σαντορινη-Σιφνος-Πειραιας αλλα στο 1ο δρομολογιο υπηρξε καποιο προβλημα στις μηχανες και σταματησε μεχρι να το φτιαξουν και ακομα περιμενουμε!! Οσον αφορα το *sea runner* κανει μονο 1ημερη κρουαζιερα για Σαντορινη απο Ηρακλειο καθε Δευτερα, Πεμπτη και Παρασκευη και καθε Τριτη απο Ρεθυμνο.

----------


## giannisk88

Αααα μάλιστα!!!Με κάλυψες φίλε μου απόλυτα!!!Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!

----------


## giannisk88

Πασαρέλα όμορφων πλοίων θα γίνει το Ηράκλειο σήμερα.Αυτη τη στιγμή προορισμό για το Ηράκλειο έχουν τα πλοία:
Knossos Palace, Kriti (δε λέει αν είναι το 1 ή το 2 λόγω του οτι δε φαίνεται στο ais ενώ είναι εν πλώ σίγουρα ενα παο τα 2 για εδώ), Ocean Village, Aquamarine, Ocean Countess, The Aegean Pearl, Daliana (και το Ελληνικό δεξαμενόπλοιο Veroniki dio).Ενω βρίσκονται ήδη μέσα τα Flying Cat 4, Super Jet, Sea Runner, Mega Jet, Golden Prince(καθώς και ένα φορτηγό το Alteya)

----------


## giannisk88

Απόψε παίδες που παρατήρησα τον απόπλου των πλοίων είδα οτι οτι Παλας έδεσε ακριβώς δεξιά απο εκεί που έδενε συνήθως.Δηλαδή εκεί που δένει το Ocean Village και τα Aida!!!! :Confused: 
Βέβαια είναι πιο ωραίο εκεί γιατί απο την πόλη φαίνεται ολόκληρο το μεγαλείο του, ενώ όταν ήταν δίπλα το έκρυβαν λίγο τα σπίτια εκεί.

----------


## giannisk88

Καλά το superjet έχει ξεμείνει εξω απο το λιμάνι? :Confused: 
μήπως μας δουλεύει το ΑΙΣ.

----------


## giannisk88

Και κάτι άλλο.Βλεπω και αναχωρεί μόνο το Αριάδνη απόψε και οχι το παλας.Μεχρι στιγμής δηλαδή.(και το Ελυρος απο Χανια).
Διόρθωση, βιαστικα πολύ!!Φευγει και το παλατάκι.

----------


## vinman

> Και κάτι άλλο.Βλεπω και αναχωρεί μόνο το Αριάδνη απόψε και οχι το παλας.Μεχρι στιγμής δηλαδή.(και το Ελυρος απο Χανια).
> Διόρθωση, βιαστικα πολύ!!Φευγει και το παλατάκι.


Στο AIS πρίν απο δύο λεπτά που είδα όντως έχουν φύγει απο το Ηράκλειο...
Απο Πειραιά όμως δεν έχουν φύγει ακόμα... :Confused:

----------


## dimitris

Αποπλους κι απο Πειραια αυτη τι στιγμη...
(πηγη:το ματι μου :Razz: )

----------


## vinman

> Αποπλους κι απο Πειραια αυτη τι στιγμη...
> (πηγη:το ματι μου)


Αξιόπιστη πηγή!! :Cool: 
Ευχαριστούμε Δημήτρη Ais... :Very Happy:

----------


## giannisk88

χαχαχαχαχα!!Εσυ και το ΑΙΣ φίλε Δημήτρη!!Εχεις δορυφορικό μάτι.
Ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!Παντως σε μια φάση το Φαιστός είχε πιάσει 27,9 κόμβους  καθώς ξεκίνησε οταν είχε βγεί η Αριάδνη απο το λιμάνι.Αργησε να ξεκινήσει βασικα.Τωρα σαφως εχει περάσει το ΑΡιάδνη και παει γκαζομένο με 25 κόμβους...Σα κόντρα μου φανηκε!!! :Smile:

----------


## Leo

> Αξιόπιστη πηγή!!
> Ευχαριστούμε Δημήτρη Ais...


Το αυτί του είναι η πήγη όχι το μάτι του  :Razz: !! :Very Happy:

----------


## vinman

> Το αυτί του είναι η πήγη όχι το μάτι του !!


...κρύβε λόγια... :Very Happy:

----------


## kastro

Έξοδος από το Ηράκλειο,πάνω από το Κρήτη ΙΙ,κοντεύουν τρεις μήνες.

δεν αΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ 26-7-2008.jpg

----------


## meco

Το Mega Jet αναχώρησε σήμερα το μεσημέρι στις 13:05 από το λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου χωρίς επιβάτες φυσικά.

----------


## kastro

> Το Mega Jet αναχώρησε σήμερα το μεσημέρι στις 13:05 από το λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου χωρίς επιβάτες φυσικά.


Αυτό σημαίνει ότι πάει για επιθεώρηση;

----------


## meco

> Αυτό σημαίνει ότι πάει για επιθεώρηση;


Δεν ξέρω τι σημαίνει.  :Surprised: ops: 
Εγώ μία φωτογραφία τράβηξα. Μπορεί να κάνει καμιά βόλτα γύρω από τη Ντία πάλι.  :Very Happy: 
Δείτε το και δεμένο μπροστά από το sea-runner.

DSCF1417.jpg

DSCF1418.jpg

----------


## Leo

Καλημέρα Ηράκλειο, και από το Ηράκλειο για όλο το forum. Σήμερα 28 Οκτωβρίου 2008 και ώρα 09.00 στο λιμάνι ήταν από αριστερά. 
Seven Seas Voyager, Festos Palace, Astoria, Vitsentzos Kornaros, Kriti I, Flyingcat4. Ποιό αριστερά το Searunner και στο κόκκινο το MegaJet.

heralkeio.jpg

----------


## mastrovasilis

> Καλημέρα Ηράκλειο, και από το Ηράκλειο για όλο το forum. Σήμερα 28 Οκτωβρίου 2008 και ώρα 09.00 στο λιμάνι ήταν από αριστερά. 
> Seven Seas Voyager, Festos Palace, Astoria, Vitsentzos Kornaros, Kriti I, Flyingcat4. Ποιό αριστερά το Searunner και στο κόκκινο το MegaJet.
> 
> heralkeio.jpg


Αυτό θα πει ανταποκριτής τοu nautilia. Γεια σου ρε Λεο με τις πρωινές ομορφιές σου.. :Wink:

----------


## Trakman

> Καλημέρα Ηράκλειο, και από το Ηράκλειο για όλο το forum. Σήμερα 28 Οκτωβρίου 2008 και ώρα 09.00 στο λιμάνι ήταν από αριστερά. 
> Seven Seas Voyager, Festos Palace, Astoria, Vitsentzos Kornaros, Kriti I, Flyingcat4. Ποιό αριστερά το Searunner και στο κόκκινο το MegaJet.
> 
> heralkeio.jpg


Τέτοια με κάνεις και ανυπομονώ να κατεβώ στην πατρίδα...!! Πανέμορφη Leo!!! :Wink:

----------


## vinman

> Καλημέρα Ηράκλειο, και από το Ηράκλειο για όλο το forum. Σήμερα 28 Οκτωβρίου 2008 και ώρα 09.00 στο λιμάνι ήταν από αριστερά. 
> Seven Seas Voyager, Festos Palace, Astoria, Vitsentzos Kornaros, Kriti I, Flyingcat4. Ποιό αριστερά το Searunner και στο κόκκινο το MegaJet.
> 
> heralkeio.jpg


Σε ευχαριστούμε Leo!!
Ζηλεύω που είσαι εκεί...αλλά πλησιάζουν και οι δικές μου μέρες!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## meco

Τρομερό timing...  :Smile:

----------


## Leo

Η σημερινή κίνηση στο Ηράκλειο η συνηθισμένη. ΚΝΩΣΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ και ΚΡΗΤΗ ΙΙ. Τα ταχύπλοα σε ακινησία και τα τρία.

heraklion_291008.jpg

Σήμερα είπα να σας δείξω ένα grafity από τον βόρειο λιμενοβραχίωνα του λιμανιού, τον πασίγνωστο και πολύ αγαπημένο μου Κούλε. Την καταβρίσκω και περπατώ όλο το μήκος του μέχρι τον πράσινο φανό της εισόδου. Χωρίς σχόλια λοιπόν.

grafity_koule.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

αμα θες να μεινεις περισσοτερες μερες Ηρακλειο, να σου πληρωσω εγω το ξενοδοχειο...........Αψογο ρεπορταζ.........(Υ.Γ.Για γυρνα πισω μην αρχισω να φωναζω........θες και βολτες στο κουλε........)

----------


## mike_rodos

> αμα θες να μεινεις περισσοτερες μερες Ηρακλειο, να σου πληρωσω εγω το ξενοδοχειο...........Αψογο ρεπορταζ.........(Υ.Γ.Για γυρνα πισω μην αρχισω να φωναζω........θες και βολτες στο κουλε........)


Τι έγεινε ρε παιδιά όλο το nautilia στο κούλε πάει... γιατί άραγε????  :Wink:

----------


## mastrovasilis

> Η σημερινή κίνηση στο Ηράκλειο η συνηθισμένη. ΚΝΩΣΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ και ΚΡΗΤΗ ΙΙ. Τα ταχύπλοα σε ακινησία και τα τρία.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21609
> 
> Σήμερα είπα να σας δείξω ένα grafity από τον βόρειο λιμενοβραχίωνα του λιμανιού, τον πασίγνωστο και πολύ αγαπημένο μου Κούλε. Την καταβρίσκω και περπατώ όλο το μήκος του μέχρι τον πράσινο φανό της εισόδου. Χωρίς σχόλια λοιπόν.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21610


¶ψογος όπως πάντα..... :Wink:

----------


## Thanasis89

> αμα θες να μεινεις περισσοτερες μερες Ηρακλειο, να σου πληρωσω εγω το ξενοδοχειο...........Αψογο ρεπορταζ.........(Υ.Γ.Για γυρνα πισω μην αρχισω να φωναζω........θες και βολτες στο κουλε........)


¶φησέ τον βρε Γιάννη το καπετάνιο μας να ξακουραστεί στην όμορφη Κρήτη ! :Very Happy:  Βέβαια θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου για το άψογο ρεπορταζ...  :Wink:  Πάμε πάμε μην σταματάς πουθενά Leo...  :Razz:

----------


## Leo

Δελτίο λιμένος 30.10.08
Κρήτη Ι, Οcean Majesty, Φαίστος Παλάς, Ocean Village, Sea Runner

her1301008.jpg

επιλέον Aquamarine και Αlbatros

her2301008.JPG

To MegaJet αναχώρησε στις 09.00 ενώ το flyingcat4 στις 09.45

----------


## sylver23

πληρες ρεπορταζ ο λεο.μπραβο και ξανα μπραβο καπταιν...αντε καιρος να μαζευεσαι πιασανε τα πρωτα κρυα..(βασικα μας ελειψες..)

----------


## giannisk88

Δάσκαλε, όπου και να πας βγάζουν φωτιά τα δελτία των Λιμένων, αλλα αυτό με το δελτίο της πόλης μας το έχεις "παραξιλώσει" .Θα αρχίσω να νιώθω μειονεκτικά:lol::lol:
Είσαι κορυφαίος δάσκαλε!!Στην επόμενη μας συνάντηση ειδοποίησέ με να σου φτιάξω ένα σπιτάκι εκεί στο πράσινο να μή βρέχεσαι κι'ολας.....ΕΙσαι κορυφαίος!!!

----------


## Leo

Ευχαριστώ Γιάννη   :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## ARMENISTIS

mipos kaneis sas paidia exei syantisi kapoio touristiko me to onoma ARMENISTIS an yparxei foto   eyxaristo

----------


## artmios sintihakis

την είδατε παιδιά σήμερα την DIVA στο λιμάνι μας?πως σας φάνηκε?πάντως την περίμενα πιο επιβλητική κ πιο μεγάλη!!!

----------


## giannisk88

Φϊλε μου είναι συνηθησμένο φαινόμενο το βαπόραρος στο Ηράκλειο!!Ομως γεμίζει το λιμάνι μας οποτε έρχετε!!!!

----------


## artmios sintihakis

αφου ήρθε πρώτη φορα!!δεν λέω για το AIDAvita?

αλλά για το AIDAdiva

----------


## artmios sintihakis

στο λιμάνι μας το Maxim Gorkiy κ περίπου σε καμία ώρα περίπου ενας πολύ συχνός επισκέπτης της πόλης μας το Sky Wonder!!!!κατα τα άλλα τα επιβατηγά ΚΡΗΤΗ Ι κ ΚΝΩΣΣΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ!

----------


## giannisk88

Φαιστος palace..
Κατέβηκα το απόγευμα Ηράκλειο και μιλάμε είχε πάρα πάρα πολλούς Γερμανούς τουρίστες!!! Αν δεν ήταν και αυτά τα κρουαζιερόπλοια..................

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Πάντως είχε κίνηση το λιμάνι μας φέτος αλλά δεν αξιοθήκαμε να δούμε μεγάλα πλοία στυλ Costa Fortuna,Celebrity Μillenium ή κανα Grand Princess!!!!Το έχω καημό μια μέρα να δω τετοια καράβια στο λιμάνι μας!

Γιάννηςκ88 πού μένεις στο Ηράκλειο?(άσχετο αλλα δεν πειράζει)_

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Kαλημέρα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ψηφιακές αναχήρας κ γρήγορα στο κόκκινο στο λιμάνι μας.εντος ολίγου το ολοκαίνουργιο MSC POESIA.

----------


## Leo

Επειδή στου κουφού την πόρτα.... αν δεν αναλάβεις εσύ σύντεκνε artmios sintihakis, μην περιμένεις να πάρει άλλος ψηφιακή.... Οπότε είσαι η ελπίδα μας  :Wink:

----------


## artmios sintihakis

ρε παιδιά το SKY WONDER τι κάνει 2 μέρεσ στο λιμάνι μας?Ήρθε καρφί απο Πειραια κ είναι σχεδον 2 μέρεσ εδω!!!

----------


## ARMENISTIS

mipos kaneis apo esas exei petixi kapoio hmeroploio me to onoma ARMENISTIS sthn Kriti?

----------


## artmios sintihakis

καλησπέρα!κύριοι έχει απαγορευτικό απόπλου?μάλλον πως ναι!

----------


## giannisk88

Μεχρις στιγμής ναι.
Απόψε αργά το απογευμα είχαμε και ένα επισόδειο στο λιμάνι μας. Λόγω κάποιον εργασιών στο Κρήτη 1 και απο απροσεξία των μηχανικών του πλοίου, βγήκαν στη θάλασσα περίπου 10 λίτρα μαζούτ!!!! Μερικά μέλη του πληρώματος του πλοίου απο οτι είδα και παράγωντες του ΟΛΗ, με ειδικές "σακούλες" φίλτραραν το νερό και έβγαλαν το μαζούτ απο το λιμάνι. Τώρα δε γνωρίζω ακριβώς πως έγινε να βγεί το μαζούτ απο το πλοίο και να ριπάνει τη θαλασσα ούτε θα μπω στη διαδικασία να αναπαράγω αυτα που εχω ακούσει στη τηλεόραση.

----------


## artmios sintihakis

καλήσπερα!!!!Αποψε ήμουν στο λιμανι κ το κνωσος παλας ηταν φορτωμένο με νταλικες μέχρι τις μπουκαπορτες κ πιστευω οτι αφησε κ εξω....κ υπήρχε κ πολύς κοσμος,πολυς κοσμος..κριμα που δεν κρατουσα την ψηφιακη μου να σας το παρουσιασω κιολας.Κατα την γνωμη μου πιστευω οτι η γραμμη σηκωνει κ 3ο πλοιο!

----------


## heraklion

> Κατα την γνωμη μου πιστευω οτι η γραμμη σηκωνει κ 3ο πλοιο!


Εννοείς πέμπτο πλοίο.Ήδη υπάρχουν τέσσερα πλοία στην γραμμή. :Very Happy:  :Razz:  :Wink:

----------


## Thanasis89

Και ο Βγενόπουλος το ίδιο σκέφτεται !  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## giannisk88

Φίλε μου artmios sintihakis κατα καιρούς έβαζε η ΑΝΕΚ τον Αρχάγγελο να βοηθάει τα πλοία της. Αυτή τη περίοδο είναι οι γιορτές και δικαιολογημένα να υπάρχει τέτοια κίνηση όμως την υπόλοιπη περίοδο τα πράγματα δεν είναι τα ίδια. Δηλαδή για 3ο μόνιμο πλοίο κατα τη γνώμη μου δε θα το "σήκωνε" η γραμμή. Ενα ro/ro &#168;ομως βοηθητικό θα ήταν μία χαρούλα.

----------


## kapas

πριν λιγη ωρα ακουσα σε τοπικο σταθμο της κρητης, συγκεκριμενα στον Kriti 101.5 , οτι τα πλοια στο λιμανι του ηρακλειου επαθαν επιφανιακα ρηγματα και σε ενα εσπασαν οι καβοι και εδεσε με την βοηθεια ριμουλκων... αληθευει ή μηπως ηταν σε αλλο λιμανι? :Confused:

----------


## pitsikaki

Με βάση δημοσίευμα τοπικής εφημερίδας του Ηρακλείου χτές ο όμιλος της Attica Group έκανε αίτηση στους υπευθύνους του λιμανιού του Ηρακλείου και ζήτησε την παραχώρηση της προβλήτας 1 στο πλοίο της Superfast 12.

Πηγή : Εφημερίδα Νέα Κρήτη

----------


## giannisk88

Απόψε γίνετε χαμός στο λιμάνι μας απο νωρίς.
Εχουν κατέβει οι αγρότες και εχουν ήδη επιβηβάσει τα τρακτερ, αγροτικά και άλλα αγροτικα μηχανηματα τους στο πλοίο της Ανεκ καθώς και τώρα φορτώνουν το πλοίο των Μινωικών με τα τραχτερ.
Βλέπω και κατεβαίνει και το Αρχάγγελος να βοηθήσει λογικά με το convoy αυτό.

----------


## moutsokwstas

αυριο το πρωι που θα τους περιμενει η αστυνομια στο λιμανι, θα εχουμε σοου. αφου τους αφησε ο εισαγγελεας στο ηρακλειο να επιβιβαστουν, αυριο το πρωι συντονισμενοι στις τηλεορασεις,

----------


## giannisk88

Χαμός θα γίνει πιστεύω και εγω.Παντως θα εχουν καθυστέρηση τα πλοία.Ας πάνε όλα καλα αυριο αν και δε βλέπω να είναι τα πράγματα Ειρηνικά......

Να ενημερώσω οτι μόλις τωρα εκτελεί χειρισμούς πρόσδεσης ο Αρχάγγελος για να βοηθήσει λίγο τη κατάσταση..Τα άλλα δύο πλοία της γραμμής τον περίμεναν υπομονετικά.

----------


## ndimitr93

Αναχωρεί τώρα το Κρήτη....ενώ το Αρχάγγελος έδεσε......

----------


## hsw

έφυγε και το Φαιστός...

----------


## giannisk88

Να σας ενημερώσω πως χθές βράδυ κατα τις 9 παρά οπου και γέμιζαν τα πλοία για να φύγουν έπεσε ένας τράκτορας μέσα στο λιμάνι. Πιθανοτολείτε οτι έλυσε το χειρόφρενο του. Επεσαν αμέσως δύτες του Λ.Σ. και διαπιστώθηκε οτι δέν υπήρχε κάποιο άτομο είτε στο τράκτορα είτε γύρω απο το σημείο και έτσι καθελκίστικε απο γερανό. Το καλό είναι οτι δεν υπήρξε κανένα θύμα καθώς εκείνη την ώρα γίνετε ένας χαμός με τη φόρτωση των πλοίων.Και μή χειρότερα......

----------


## meco

Σήμερα κατά τις 12 και κάτι το μεσημέρι είδα ένα από τα Παλάτια (ήμουν στην 25ης Αυγούστου και δεν μπόρεσα να διακρίνω όνομα) να κατευθύνεται δυτικά. Ξέρει κανείς κάτι?

----------


## ndimitr93

> Σήμερα κατά τις 12 και κάτι το μεσημέρι είδα ένα από τα Παλάτια (ήμουν στην 25ης Αυγούστου και δεν μπόρεσα να διακρίνω όνομα) να κατευθύνεται δυτικά. Ξέρει κανείς κάτι?


Αναχώρησε για Πειραιά φίλε μου......

----------


## meco

> Αναχώρησε για Πειραιά φίλε μου......


Πολύ περίεργη ρότα είχε. Σκέψου ότι το είδα μεν από την 25ης Αυγούστου, από το ύψος του Αγίου Τίτου όμως, και πέρασε παράλληλα  με την ακτή...:shock: :Surprised: 

Σε ευχαριστώ πάντως.

----------


## giannisk88

Συμπατριώτη Μeco πολύ καλά το είδες.
Παρατηρώντας τη πορία του πλοίου απο το AIS καθώς δε μπόρεσα να το δώ live είδα οτι είχε τη συνηθησμένη του πορεία.Οταν έχει καιρό πηγαίνει ακόμα πιο παράλληλα με τη Κρήτη μέχρι το ύψος των Χανίων και μετα πηγαίνει καρφί προς Πειραιά.

    Να ενημερώσω επίσης οτι προχθες (25/2/2009) διεξήχθη άσκηση ετοιμότητας στο πλοίο Knossos Palace εδώ στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου. Θέμα της άσκησης ήταν η πυρκαγιά σε γκαράζ του πλοίου (πράγμα που είχε γίνει και πραγματικότητα πριν μερικά χρόνια εν πλώ όμως οπως ολοι θυμόμαστε) καθώς και την περίπτωση οπου μία επιβάτης απο πανικό πήδηξε στη θάλασσα απο το πλοίο. Συμμετείχαν στην επιχείρηση συνολικά το πλωτό πυροσβεστικό του ΟΛΗ, δύτες για τη διάσωση, το πλήρωμα του πλοίου καθώς και πυροσβεστικό όχημα και ασθαινοφόρο.Επίσης παρουσιάστηκε-χρησιμοποιήθηκε και η νέα σκάλα που αγόρασε ο ΟΛΗ και αφορά τη δυνατότητα αποβίβασης επιβατών απο πλαϊνές πόρτες επιβατών όπως αυτή των "Παλατιών" (σε ύψος σχεδιασμένη στα μέτρα του). Καθώς όπως θυμάστε χρειάστηκε μία τέτοια σκάλα με τη πυρκαγιά του Κνωσός τότε και αναγκάστηκαν και έφεραν απο το αεροδρόμιο.

----------


## giannisk88

Για να δούμε μία φωτό απο το λιμάνι μας χθές το απόγευμα..
Βέβαια λείπει ένας και καλό βαπόραρος αλλα...............!!!!!!!
Ελπίζω να σας αρέσει

DSC00498.gif

----------


## vinman

Δεμένο στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32825

----------


## moutsokwstas

αυτο τι ειδους πλοιο ειναι  και τι εργασιες εκτελει, γνωριζει καποιος?

----------


## giannisk88

Δε γνωρίζω καθόλου!!Οσο καιρό ήταν εδώ (απο το περασμενο καλοκαίρι) δε το είδα πραγματικά να κάνει τίποτα.Ισως βοήθησε σε εργασίες βέβαια αναστήλωσες του "Κούλε" αλλα για καιρό ήταν αραγμένο στο τέρμα του λιμανιού και το τελευταίο μήνα μπήκε και έδεσε δίπλα στο λιμεναρχείο(οπως δείχνει και η καταπληκτική φωτό του φίλου Vinman).
Να πώ επίσης οτι χθές αργά το βράδυ αναχώρησε απο το λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου με προορισμό το Πειραιά με την απελπιστική ταχύτητα των 5 το πολύ 6 κόμβων!!Προβλεπόμενος προορισμός είναι αυριο βράδυ μάλλον.

----------


## moutsokwstas

μηπως ειναι καποιο ερευνητικο η, αντιρρυπαντικο?

----------


## moutsokwstas

61.JPG

62.JPG

63.JPG

65.JPG

50.JPG
εικονες απο την κινηση σαββατο βραδυ στο λιμανι.

----------


## ndimitr93

> 61.JPG
> 
> 62.JPG
> 
> 63.JPG
> 
> 65.JPG
> 
> 50.JPG
> εικονες απο την κινηση σαββατο βραδυ στο λιμανι.


Εδώ φαίνεται αν έχει κίνηση ή όχι το πλοίο.... :Wink:

----------


## moutsokwstas

εδω οι εικονες αφορουν τον περιβαλλοντα χωρο του λιμανιου δεν εχουν σκοπο να συμπεριλαβουν στο θεμα την μεταφορικη κινηση οποιουδηποτε πλοιου.

----------


## scoufgian

> Εδώ φαίνεται αν έχει κίνηση ή όχι το πλοίο....


 νομιζω οτι το σχολιο σου φιλε Νικο ειναι αστοχο!!!γιατι τα αυτοκινητα που φαινονται στις φωτογραφιες του φιλου Μουτσοκωστα δεν μπορουν να δειξουν αυτο που υποστηριζεις.

----------


## giannisk88

Πολύ ωραίος ο Μουτσοκώστας..Ευχαριστούμε!!Να υποθέσω είναι απο την άφιξη του πλοίου στο λιμάνι στις 22,00

----------


## ndimitr93

Εγώ πάντως ξέρω ότι τα αυτοκίνητα δεξιά είναι προς φόρτωση και όπως είπες και εσύ Γιάννη στο θέμα του πλοίου είχε κίνηση χτες.... :Razz:

----------


## giannisk88

Τρία πολύ όμορφα βαπόρια είχαμε σήμερα στο λιμάνι μας.. 
Με τη σειρά το Κ/Ζ EMPRESS, FESTOS PALACE, ARIADNE.
Αυτη τη στιγμή αναχωρεί το Κρουαζιερόπλοιο και τα σφυρίγματα του ακούγονται απο το σπίτι μου!!

DSC00519.jpg

DSC00521.jpg

DSC00528.jpg

----------


## sylver23

να σαι καλα γιαννη!!!πολυ ωραιες ολες.και σε ειχαμε παρεξηγησει οτι δεν μας βαζεις φωτο!!
μπραβο

----------


## giannisk88

Thank's Συλβέστρο!!!Είπα να το ρίξω λίγο έξω σήμερα!!!Οποτε βρίσκω ώρα προσπαθώ να μην αφήνω κανένα παραπονεμένο. :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Αυτές τις φωτογραφίες τις περίμενα πάρα πολύ καιρό και ευχαριστώ Γιάννη που επιτέλους το έκανες εσύ.. Ευχαριστώ και εκ μέρους του φόρουμ που είδαμε την Αριάδνη και από τον Κούλε!!!

----------


## giannisk88

> Αυτές τις φωτογραφίες τις περίμενα πάρα πολύ καιρό και ευχαριστώ Γιάννη που επιτέλους το έκανες εσύ.. Ευχαριστώ και εκ μέρους του φόρουμ που είδαμε την Αριάδνη και από τον Κούλε!!!


Οταν τις έβγαζα δάσκαλε είχα ειδικά εσένα υπ'οψιν μου που μου το είχες ζητήσει!!!
Είναι μεγάλη μου χαρά λοιπόν να βλέπω οτι σας αρέσουν και ειδικότερα σε εσένα!!!
Να είσαι πάντα καλά captain!! :Wink:

----------


## prutanis

Mπραβο κι απο μενα giannisk88 ειδικα την <Αρχοντισα> ολο απο Πειραια την ειχαμε!!!

----------


## scoufgian

μπραβο Γιαννη!!!δεν σε παραξηγει κανεις.οποτε μπορεις βοηθας απο το Ηρακλειο και οπως λεγανε οι παλαιοι καλλιο αργα παρα ποτε.......... :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## giannisk88

Χαχα!!!Σωστος!!!
Ενα ευχαριστώ είναι λίγο να περιγράψω τη χαρά που νιώθω οταν ανεβάζω φωτό και τις εκτιμάται!!!Να είσαστε καλά παιδιά!!! :Smile:

----------


## ndimitr93

Το λιμάνι από την χτεσινή επίσκεψη μου... ΚΡΗΤΗ 1, ΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ, OCEAN VILLAGE TWO....
P4094312.JPG

P4094343.JPG

P4094345.JPG

P4094349.JPG

P4094393.JPG

----------


## papagiannis

σημερα οπως συμβαινει της τελευταιες μερες καποιοι ανεγκεφαλοι βαζουν σε κινδυνο την ασφαλεια της ναυσιπλοιας στον λιμενα του ηρακλειου με αποκορυφωμα φαινεται λογο του ανταγωνισμου εχουν βρει παιχνιδακι τα νεας γενιας laser ετσι αποψε το βραδυ πριν τον πρασινο φανο του λιμανιου εστρεψαν την δεσμη πρασινου φωτος πανω στην γεφυρα του superfast XII με αποτελεσμα ο πλοιαρχος του καραβιου να κανει εντονο διαβημα στο λιμεναρχειο ηρακλειου.Σας παραθετω τα παρακατω: πλοιαρχος του superfast XII μας σημαδευουν με δεσμη laser και εκφραζουμε την μη δυνατοτητα εισοδου στον λιμενα αν συνεχιστει ετσι και δεν εχουμε τυφλωθει αλλα δεν καταλαβαινει τιποτα γιατι ειναι παλικαρι ο καπεταν μπαμπης παντως την τελευταια εβδομαδα ειναι εντονο και δει σε αυτο το καραβι κατι πρεπει να γινει παντως καθως ειναι ποινικο αδικημα και πας αμεσως αυτοφωρο .παντως η αντιδραση του λιμεναρχειου ηταν  αμεση συγχαρητηρια .

Η κινηση του καραβιου SUPERFASTXII επιβατες 836 αυτοκινητα 73  28φορτηγα 15δικυκλα

----------


## papagiannis

Η κινηση αποψε απο ηρακλειο-πειραια επιβατες 625 φορτηγα27 αυτοκινητα 18 και δικυκλα 12

----------


## giannisk88

> σημερα οπως συμβαινει της τελευταιες μερες καποιοι ανεγκεφαλοι βαζουν σε κινδυνο την ασφαλεια της ναυσιπλοιας στον λιμενα του ηρακλειου με αποκορυφωμα φαινεται λογο του ανταγωνισμου εχουν βρει παιχνιδακι τα νεας γενιας laser ετσι αποψε το βραδυ πριν τον πρασινο φανο του λιμανιου εστρεψαν την δεσμη πρασινου φωτος πανω στην γεφυρα του superfast XII με αποτελεσμα ο πλοιαρχος του καραβιου να κανει εντονο διαβημα στο λιμεναρχειο ηρακλειου.Σας παραθετω τα παρακατω: πλοιαρχος του superfast XII μας σημαδευουν με δεσμη laser και εκφραζουμε την μη δυνατοτητα εισοδου στον λιμενα αν συνεχιστει ετσι και δεν εχουμε τυφλωθει αλλα δεν καταλαβαινει τιποτα γιατι ειναι παλικαρι ο καπεταν μπαμπης παντως την τελευταια εβδομαδα ειναι εντονο και δει σε αυτο το καραβι κατι πρεπει να γινει παντως καθως ειναι ποινικο αδικημα και πας αμεσως αυτοφωρο .παντως η αντιδραση του λιμεναρχειου ηταν  αμεση συγχαρητηρια .
> 
> Η κινηση του καραβιου SUPERFASTXII επιβατες 836 αυτοκινητα 73  28φορτηγα 12δικυκλα


Αν είναι δυνατόν ρε παιδί μου!!
Τι άλλο μπορούν να σκεφτούν οι "άρρωστοι" για να βλάψουν τον άλλο.
(Αυτος ο άλλος μπορεί να είναι ο οποιοσδήποτε πέραν απο τον εαυτό τους!!!)
Που θα φτάσουμε δηλαδή??
Ευχαριστούμε παρα πολύ πάντως για την ενημέρωση φίλε μου!!!

----------


## marioskef

Δεν νομιζω οτι το κανουν για να βλάψουν τον αλλον.
Απλως πιστευω οτι είναι λιγο ανοητοι και δεν καταλαβαίνουν οτι το παιχνίδι τους μπορεί να βλάψει

----------


## papagiannis

Aφιξη του flyingcat4 στης 20.10 λογο ισχυρου κυματισμου με ανεμο δυτικο νοτιοδυτικο 6-7 μποφωρ πολυ κυμα οποτε κουνημα :Very Happy:

----------


## papagiannis

Η κινηση αποψε απο ηρακλειο-πειραια επιβατες 382 φορτηγα38 αυτοκινητα 56 και δικυκλα 7

----------


## papagiannis

> σημερα οπως συμβαινει της τελευταιες μερες καποιοι ανεγκεφαλοι βαζουν σε κινδυνο την ασφαλεια της ναυσιπλοιας στον λιμενα του ηρακλειου με αποκορυφωμα φαινεται λογο του ανταγωνισμου εχουν βρει παιχνιδακι τα νεας γενιας laser ετσι αποψε το βραδυ πριν τον πρασινο φανο του λιμανιου εστρεψαν την δεσμη πρασινου φωτος πανω στην γεφυρα του superfast XII με αποτελεσμα ο πλοιαρχος του καραβιου να κανει εντονο διαβημα στο λιμεναρχειο ηρακλειου.Σας παραθετω τα παρακατω: πλοιαρχος του superfast XII μας σημαδευουν με δεσμη laser και εκφραζουμε την μη δυνατοτητα εισοδου στον λιμενα αν συνεχιστει ετσι και δεν εχουμε τυφλωθει αλλα δεν καταλαβαινει τιποτα γιατι ειναι παλικαρι ο καπεταν μπαμπης παντως την τελευταια εβδομαδα ειναι εντονο και δει σε αυτο το καραβι κατι πρεπει να γινει παντως καθως ειναι ποινικο αδικημα και πας αμεσως αυτοφωρο .παντως η αντιδραση του λιμεναρχειου ηταν  αμεση συγχαρητηρια .


 Ενα σχολιο οπως γνωριζετε τα τζαμια της γεφυρας δεν ειναι απλα αλλα εχουν ειδικα στρωματα και επιστρωσεις διαφορων υλικων ετσι αν ριξουν πανω την δεσμη ενος laser απλωνετε σε ολο το τζαμι και μηδενιζει την ορατοτητα

----------


## dimitris

το λιμεναρχειο εκανε κατι? οπως γραφεις παραπανω ηταν αμεση...πιασανε καποιον/ους?

----------


## papagiannis

εφοσον δεν εχει ανακοινωθει κατι απο την αρμοδια αρχη δεν μπορω να απαντησω λυπαμαι

----------


## papagiannis

Η κινηση(SUPERFASTXII) αποψε απο ηρακλειο-πειραια επιβατες512  φορτηγα32 αυτοκινητα 89  λεωφορειο 1 και δικυκλα 8

----------


## papagiannis

πρωινη αναχωρηση του flyingcat4 με 263 επιβατες

----------


## papagiannis

> πρωινη αναχωρηση του flyingcat4 με 263 επιβατες


ΗΜΕΡΗΣΙΟ δρομολογιο για τα ΚΡΗΤΗ 1 και ΚΝΩΣΣΟΣ ΠΑΛΛΑΣ 
Η κινηση του Κνωσσος Παλλας επιβατες 526 φορτηγα 18  αυτοκινητα 90 δικυκλα 5 την κινηση του Κρητη1 δεν την προλαβα ειχα δουλεια sorry

----------


## papagiannis

εφτασε το φαιστος παλλας με full κοσμο καθως και 
το αριαδνη με 675 επιβατες 140 αυτοκινητα και 45 φορτηγα

----------


## papagiannis

αφιξη του flyingcat 4 στης 19.30 με 165 επιβατες

----------


## papagiannis

ετοιμαζεται για αναχωρηση το ocean village two με 1762 επιβατες

----------


## papagiannis

σε εντονο υφος ηταν η αποψινη κουβεντα του καπετανιου superfast και του πλοηγου καθοτι ηταν περα του 20λεπτου η καθυστερηση που εκαναν στην αφιξη του καραβιου γιατι απο της 21.40 απεπλευσε το ΩΚΕΑΝΟΣ και επειδη για να βγει απο το λιμανι θελει κανα 20 λεπτο εδωσαν 10λεπτο στον καπετανιο και ειπε οκ ο καπεταν μπαμπης αλλα το 10λεπτο εγινε 20και 25 λεπτα παραπανω με αποτελεσμα την καθυστερηση του καταπλου .
Καπεταν μπαμπη εισαι αρχοντας μην μασας φατους γερα δικιο εχεις ελλαδα ειμαστε.

----------


## papagiannis

αφιξη superfast με 1150 επιβατες 17 φορτηγα και 70 αυτοκινητα

----------


## papagiannis

αναχωρηση του superfast με 366 επιβατες 9 φορτηγα 47 αυτοκινητα και 6 δικυκλα

----------


## papagiannis

πρωινη αναχωρηση του flyingcat4 με 219 επιβατες

----------


## papagiannis

αφιξη σε 20 λεπτα flyingcat με 150 επιβατες

----------


## papagiannis

αναχωρηση superfast XII  με 618 επιβατες 36 φορτηγα 54 αυτοκινητα και 17 δικυκλα

----------


## papagiannis

βραδυνη αναχωρηση κνωσσος παλλας με 2457 επιβατες 35φορτηγα 304 αυτοκινητα και 60 δικυκλα
αναχωρηση superfast XII  με 1452 επιβατες 13 φορτηγα 175 αυτοκινητα και 37 δικυκλα

----------


## george123

Λίγο περίεργο μου φαίνεται αυτό καθώς στο http://www.minoan.gr/index.asp?a_id=223 λέει 2182 επιβάτες. :Confused: :???:

----------


## meco

> Λίγο περίεργο μου φαίνεται αυτό καθώς στο http://www.minoan.gr/index.asp?a_id=223 λέει 2182 επιβάτες.:???:


Μήπως λόγω των ημερών υπάρχει μία μικρή ανοχή στους υπεράριθμους?
Μήπως υπάρχει και καλοκαιρινό πρωτόκολλο και τα 2182 άτομα αφορούν το χειμερινό?

----------


## marioskef

Αυτό μου είχε κανει και εμένα εντύπωση όταν ταξίδευα για Κρήτη. Το πρωτόκολλο ήταν πλέον (συμφωνα με το εισητηριο) 2500 άτομα. και έχω την εντύπωση οτι το θερινό ήταν περίπου 2200. Πως το καταφέρανε αυτό στις μινωικές. Ο Γκριμάλντι έκανε θαύμα και αύξανε και πλήθυνε τις διαθέσιμες θέσεις?

----------


## papagiannis

τα παλατια χωρανε μεχρι και 3000 ατομα  μια χαρα αλλα μπορει να παρει μεχρι 2500 καλοκαιρινο εχει.

----------


## papagiannis

πρωινο για αριαδνη με 60 επιβατες 1 φορτηγο 12 αυτοκινητα 2 δικυκλα
υπαρχουν και χειροτερα θυμαμαι και μινωικες σε πρωινο περσυ με μονοψηφιο αριθμο σε ολα ειναι δυσκολη μερα οι περισσοτεροι ειναι στης δουλειες τους.

----------


## meco

> πρωινο για αριαδνη με 60 επιβατες 1 φορτηγο 12 αυτοκινητα 2 δικυκλα
> υπαρχουν και χειροτερα θυμαμαι και μινωικες σε πρωινο περσυ με μονοψηφιο αριθμο σε ολα ειναι δυσκολη μερα οι περισσοτεροι ειναι στης δουλειες τους.


Μου φαίνεται πως δεν χειρίζεται σωστά η ΑΝΕΚ την κατάσταση. Τώρα που υπάρχουν τρία πλοία στη γραμμή είναι φανερό ότι δύο ημερήσια δρομολόγια σε μία ημέρα είναι πλεονασμός. Οι Μινωικές μάθαμε πόσο κόσμο είχαν?

----------


## giannisk88

Απόψε το Κνωσσός Palace αναχώρησε κατα τις 11 παρα δέκα!!Ενώ παρατηρώντας το καταπέλτη του δεν είχε καθόλου κίνηση!!!Αν γνωρίζετε κάτι περισσότερο εδώ είμαστε ε!!!!

----------


## papagiannis

αγαπητε συνονοματε ενα ιατρικο περιστατικο ειχαν με καποιον επιβατη οπου τον παρελαβε το εκαβ γιαυτο αργησε.
Μινωικες και Μιγ εφυγαν με full κοσμο η Ανεκ λιγα πραματα δεν μεταφερω κινηση σας βαζω σε σκεψη. γιαννη που μενεις κοντα στο λιμανι?

----------


## giannisk88

> αγαπητε συνονοματε ενα ιατρικο περιστατικο ειχαν με καποιον επιβατη οπου τον παρελαβε το εκαβ γιαυτο αργησε.
> Μινωικες και Μιγ εφυγαν με full κοσμο η Ανεκ λιγα πραματα δεν μεταφερω κινηση σας βαζω σε σκεψη. γιαννη που μενεις κοντα στο λιμανι?


A ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου για την ενημέρωση!!!
Οχι συνονόματε, έτυχε και ήμουν κάτω στο λιμάνι κοντά εκείνη την ώρα και τα είδα μαζί(superfast/palace) και διερωτηθήκαμε!!

----------


## papagiannis

ηρθε το searunner στο ηρακλειο για τα δρομολογια απο δευτερα

----------


## MILTIADIS

papagiannis πως πηγε η κινηση σημερα,γνωριζεις?

----------


## papagiannis

λογω φορτου εργασιας μπορει να αφησω κανενα καραβι εξω γι'υτο αν δεν εχω ολες της κινησεις δεν θα της αναφερω για να μην πει κανει οτι ειμαι υπερ της μιας η της αλλης εταιρειας αλλα αν μπορω θα αναφερω για τα κρουαζεροπλοια οπως σημερα το AIDADIVA  εφυγε με 1992 επιβατες.

----------


## papagiannis

εκτακτο στο ηρακλειο σε λιγο τα νεα να δω αν ειναι οκ τα πραγματα τα λεμε

----------


## mike_rodos

> εκτακτο στο ηρακλειο σε λιγο τα νεα να δω αν ειναι οκ τα πραγματα τα λεμε


Κανένα νεότερο φίλε papagiannis???

----------


## hayabusa

μάλλον λέει για τα περι βόμβας στο θέμα του Έλυρος

----------


## Leo

Στα Χανιά είναι ο Έλυρος παρπιπτόντως!

----------


## hayabusa

ωπ, σωστός ο κάπτεν  :Wink:

----------


## mike_rodos

Bασικά βλέπω το ΚΡΗΤΗ Ι και είναι ακόμη δεμένο... Αν και έπρεπε να είχε αναχωρήσει στις 21:00.

----------


## papagiannis

αναχωρησε 22.40 λογο τηλεφωνηματος για βομβα

----------


## giannisk88

Αιώνιοι κόπανοι!!!
Σόρυ για την έκφραση αλλα μιλάμε για ανεγκέφαλους!!!
Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για την ενημέρωση φίλε Παπαγιάννη

----------


## papagiannis

Σας ενημερώνουμε ότι την *Παρασκευή 1η Μαΐου* *2009* το SUPERFAST XII θα αναχωρήσει *από Πειραιά στις 23:59*, με άφιξη στο Ηράκλειο στις 06:30 την επόμενη μέρα.  
            Το πλοίο θα αναχωρήσει *από Ηράκλειο το Σάββατο 2 Μαΐου 2009 στις 07:30,* με άφιξη στον Πειραιά στις 14:00.

    πηγη
c  
superfast ferries

----------


## papagiannis

αφιξη του κοκκινου 23.00 λογο τηλεφωνηματος για βομβα εφυγε απο πειραια με 40 λεπτα καθυστερηση πηγη zougla.gr 

νεκρη φωκια σε πρωχωρημενη συψη βρεθηκε στον προλιμενα του λιμανιου

----------


## nkr

Αυτο με την βομβα παλι για τι εγινε δεν μπορω να καταλαβω,αυτα τα τηλεφωνηματα εχουν γινει και στην ΑΝΕΚ.

----------


## ndimitr93

> αφιξη του κοκκινου 23.00 λογο τηλεφωνηματος για βομβα εφυγε απο πειραια με 40 λεπτα καθυστερηση πηγη zougla.gr 
> 
> νεκρη φωκια σε πρωχωρημενη συψη βρεθηκε στον προλιμενα του λιμανιου


Με 1,5 ώρα όπως είπα στο θέμα του πλοίου...στις 17:00 έφυγε. :Wink:

----------


## papagiannis

πρεπει να εχει βρει μπολικο κυμα το flyincat4 γιατι ακομα να φτασει  σαντορινη

----------


## giannisk88

Το θυρίο AIDA DIVA πριν λίγο στο λιμάνι μας..
Αφιερωμένη πανω απ'ολα στη παρέα που είμασταν εκείνη την ώρα μαζί και στο δάσκαλο το ΛΕΟ!!!

DSC00579.jpg

----------


## moutsokwstas

εργατικο ατυχημα στο λιμανι πριν απο λιγο, δαιβαστε εδω http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/stat...11/1662660.htm

----------


## giannisk88

Ασχημα τα νέα......

_"Εργατικό ατύχημα σημειώθηκε κατά τη διαδικασία εκβάθυνσης του λιμένα Ηράκλειου.
Ο άτυχος άνδρας ήταν οδηγός του ρυμουλκού που εκτελούσε τις εργασίες και βρέθηκε εγκλωβισμένος ανάμεσα στα αντίβαρα του γερανού και σταθερού σημείου με αποτέλεσμα να προκληθεί εσωτερική αιμορραγία 
Ο 50χρονος έχει μεταφερθεί στο νοσοκομείο όπου και  εξέπνευσε.
Το Κεντρικό Λιμεναρχείο Ηρακλείου διενεργεί προανάκριση για το περιστατικό"_

_(πηγή www.2810.gr)_

----------


## vinman

> Το θυρίο AIDA DIVA πριν λίγο στο λιμάνι μας..
> Αφιερωμένη πανω απ'ολα στη παρέα που είμασταν εκείνη την ώρα μαζί και στο δάσκαλο το ΛΕΟ!!!
> 
> DSC00579.jpg


...και συμπλήρωμα στην ωραία φωτογραφία του Γιάννη,άλλες τρείς την ίδια ημερομηνία αλλά σε διαφορετική ώρα...γύρω στις 20.00 το βραδάκι...!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38972


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38973


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38974

----------


## vinman

...και Grand Mistral το σούρουπο της Παρασκευής 8 Μαίου..!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39071

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39072

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39073

----------


## giannisk88

Να σας ενημερώσω οτι προχθές έγινε κάποιο ατύχημα στο λιμάνι οπου περασε απαρατήρητο απο τα περισσότερα ΜΜΕ.
Πιο συγκεκριμένα:

_Συναγερμός σήμανε χθες το πρωί στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου εξαιτίας της σύγκρουσης ενός κρουαζιερόπλοιου με φορτηγό σκάφος που ήταν ήδη δεμένο στο λιμάνι.

Το κρουαζιερόπλοιο “Οcean village” που επισκέπτεται το Ηράκλειο κάθε Πέμπτη μπαίνοντας στο λιμάνι με τη βοήθεια ρυμουλκού και με πλοηγό στη διάρκεια χειρισμών πλαγιοδέτησης ανατολικά στον προβλήτα 2 προσέκρουσε στο μότορσιπ «Γιάννης» που ήταν δεμένο δυτικά του προβλήτα 3.

Σύμφωνα με το ΚΛΗ η σύγκρουση ήταν αποτέλεσμα είτε απροσεξίας, είτε βλάβης ή ακόμη και λόγω των καιρικών συνθηκών που «έσπρωξαν» το κρουαζιερόπλοιο μιας και φυσούσαν άνεμοι εντάσεως 6 μποφώρ.

Το κρουαζιερόπλοιο χτύπησε στην μπροστινή πλευρά πάνω από την άγκυρα, ενώ τα φορτηγό σκάφος στην αριστερή του πλευρά (στο ύψος του καταστρώματος) και υπέστη υλικές ζημιές, χωρίς ευτυχώς να υπάρξει κάποιος τραυματισμός.

Το motorship υπέστη ζημιές στη γέφυρά του , στους ιστούς του ραντάρ και στα άρβουρα φορτοεκφόρτωσης τα οποία και στρέβλωσαν. Το κρουαζιερόπλοιο υπέστη μόνο μικρές βλάβες στον προβολέα.

Λόγω του συμβάντος διατάχθηκε η απαγόρευση του απόπλου και των δύο σκαφών, ενώ ζητήθηκε και το πιστοποιητικό αξιοπλοΐας από το νηογνώμονα του κρουαζιερόπλοιου._ 

Πηγή

----------


## heraklion

Τέσσερα κρουαζερόπλοια θα είναι αύριο στο Ηράκλειο. :Very Happy:  :Razz: 
Συγγεκριμένα τα Aegean Pearl,Aquamarine,Easy Cruise Life,Ocean Village Two.Περιμένουμε να πάει κάποιος στο λιμάνι. :Wink: :lol:

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Ένα απο τα μεγαλύτερα κρουαζιερόπλοια του κόσμου είναι σήμερα στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου.....Το εντυπωσιακό NAVIGATOR of the SEAS.!!!

----------


## ndimitr93

> Ένα απο τα μεγαλύτερα κρουαζιερόπλοια του κόσμου είναι σήμερα στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου.....Το εντυπωσιακό NAVIGATOR of the SEAS.!!!


Ενημέρωση χωρίς φωτογραφία δεν γίνεται....Θέλουμε φωτογραφία!!!!!!!!!!!! :Razz:

----------


## giannisk88

> Ένα απο τα μεγαλύτερα κρουαζιερόπλοια του κόσμου είναι σήμερα στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου.....Το εντυπωσιακό NAVIGATOR of the SEAS.!!!


Οχι σημερααααααααααααααααααααααααααααα!!!!! :Sad: 
Πες του ρε Αρτέμη να ξαναερθει αύριο που δε γραφω μάθημα να το φωτογραφίσω!!!!

----------


## ndimitr93

> Οχι σημερααααααααααααααααααααααααααααα!!!!!
> Πες του ρε Αρτέμη να ξαναερθει αύριο που δε γραφω μάθημα να το φωτογραφίσω!!!!


Γιάννη θες να πεταχτώ εγώ να σε αντικαταστήσω??? Μα ουτε ένας δεν υπάρχει??? :Sad:

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Γι'αννη μην αγχώνεσαι.......ντυνομαι κ κατεβαινω λιμάνι για φωτογραφίες!!!!!!Απλα θα ήθελα μια χαρη απο σένα να με βοηθησεις μετα να τιις ανεβάσουμε..ξέρεις εσύ..

----------


## ndimitr93

Α μπράβο.........!!!!!!!

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44819

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44820

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44821

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44822Το Navigator of the Seas,στο λιμάνι Ηρακλείου,εχθές 19/06/09!!!Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολυ κ τον giannik88 για την βοηθειά του....στο να ανεβάσω τις φωτό!!!!

----------


## ndimitr93

> Το Navigator of the Seas,στο λιμάνι Ηρακλείου,εχθές 19/06/09!!!Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολυ κ τον giannik88 για την βοηθειά του....στο να ανεβάσω τις φωτό!!!!


Μπράβο!!!!!!! Και δια θαλάσσης!!!!!!! Ευχαριστούμε πολύ! :Razz:

----------


## giannisk88

Να εισαι καλα φιλε Αρτέμη!!
Με τετοιες φανταστικες φωτο ηταν χαρα μου να σε βοηθήσω!Μπράβο!!

----------


## eliasaslan

artmios sintihakis και giannisk88 σας αξίζουν πολλά συγχαρητήρια για την εξεραιτική δουλειά που κάνατε! Σας ευχαριστούμε  :Very Happy:   :Smile:

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Α τωρα που πηραμε το κολάι,κατσε να φυγουν κ οι εξεταστικες  κ πιστευω σε συνεργασια με το φιλο giannisk88 σας επιφυλατουμε πολλά..πάρα πολλά!!!!!

----------


## Leo

Συγαχαρητήρια σε σένα Αρτέμη και στον δάσκαλο..... (υποθέτω). Αν τσιμπίσει ο δάσκαλος θα το συνεχίσω..... :Very Happy: . Να είσαι καλά και πάτνα τέτοια...

----------


## giannisk88

> Συγαχαρητήρια σε σένα Αρτέμη και στον δάσκαλο..... (υποθέτω). Αν τσιμπίσει ο δάσκαλος θα το συνεχίσω...... Να είσαι καλά και πάτνα τέτοια...


Xαχα να υποθεσω εμενα εννοείς "δασκαλο"?? :Razz: 
μπλεξαμε εδω με τους δασκάλους γιατί εσύ εισαι ο διδάσκαλος!!! :Very Happy: 
Να εισαι καλα φιλε μου! Η μεγαλύτερη δουλεια και το μεγαλύτερο μπράβο παει στον Αρτέμη!

Καλο ταξίδι Αρτέμη για σήμερα!!(σε κάρφωσα χαχα)

----------


## Leo

Φυσικά εσένα εννοούσα Γιάννη. Δάσκαλε που δίδασκες και ...... Τώρα που έμαθε πως τον άφησες να φύγει?  :Very Happy:

----------


## giannisk88

> Φυσικά εσένα εννοούσα Γιάννη. Δάσκαλε που δίδασκες και ...... Τώρα που έμαθε πως τον άφησες να φύγει?


Χαχαχα!!Τον άφησα με τη δικαιολογία οτι εκεί που θα πάει θα μαζέψει υλικό ωστε να το ανεβάσει οταν γυρίσει απο μόνος του!! :Razz: :wink:

----------


## giannisk88

> artmios sintihakis και giannisk88 σας αξίζουν πολλά συγχαρητήρια για την εξεραιτική δουλειά που κάνατε! Σας ευχαριστούμε


Να σαι καλα φιλαράκο Ηλία να ανεβάζεις αυτες τις τρομερές φωτο σε ολα τα υπολοιπα θεματα! :Very Happy:

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Εφτασα στο ομορφο νησι μου την Σαντορινη κ ειχα κ ενα υπεροχο ταξίδι....Εννοειτε οτι θα κατεβασω μπολικο υλικο για να το δειτε φιλε Γιάννη..........Θα την καψω την ψηφιακη

----------


## giannisk88

> Εφτασα στο ομορφο νησι μου την Σαντορινη κ ειχα κ ενα υπεροχο ταξίδι....Εννοειτε οτι θα κατεβασω μπολικο υλικο για να το δειτε φιλε Γιάννη..........Θα την καψω την ψηφιακη


Να την κάψεις φίλε Αρτέμη!! Της αξίζει τέτοια που είναι χαχα!!!
Θα σε περιμένουμε με ανυπομωνησία!! Οχι εσένα το υλικό βασικα!!(σε πειραζω).Καλα να περνάς

----------


## giannisk88

Πολλες μερες εχουμε να ποσταρουμε στο θεματακι...
Για να δουμε λοιπον μερικες αποψινες φωτο με Κρητη 2 και speedrunner πρωτο πλανο

DSC00657.jpg

DSC00659.jpg

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

> Πολλες μερες εχουμε να ποσταρουμε στο θεματακι...
> Για να δουμε λοιπον μερικες αποψινες φωτο με Κρητη 2 και speedrunner πρωτο πλανο
> 
> DSC00657.jpg
> 
> DSC00659.jpg


Φανταστικές φωτογραφίες !!!

----------


## giannisk88

> Φανταστικές φωτογραφίες !!!


Να εισαι καλα φιλε μου.

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Παρα πολυ ωραίες οι φοτό σου φίλε γιάννη!!!!!!Εχθές βράδυ ήταν έτσι???

----------


## giannisk88

> Παρα πολυ ωραίες οι φοτό σου φίλε γιάννη!!!!!!Εχθές βράδυ ήταν έτσι???


Thank's φίλε Αρτέμη!!!
Ναι χθες το απόγευμα τις τράβηξα!!!

----------


## giannisk88

Για να δούμε μερικές σημερινές.
Στο λιμάνι μας τα Κνωσσός Παλάς, Κρήτη 1, flyingcat 4 και Salamis Glory

DSC00672.jpg

DSC00673.jpg

DSC00674.jpg

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Σήμερα στο λιμάνι μας το AIDAVita,Navigator of the Seas k σε καμια ωρίτσα περίπου κ το Grand Mistral......Συνωστισμός σήμερα στο λιμάνι μας!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

> Σήμερα στο λιμάνι μας το AIDAVita,Navigator of the Seas k σε καμια ωρίτσα περίπου κ το Grand Mistral......Συνωστισμός σήμερα στο λιμάνι μας!!!


Αν υποψιαστώ ότι ξέχασες να ανεβάζεις φωτογραφίες, να στείλουμε τον Γιάννη τώρα... :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## giannisk88

> Αν υποψιαστώ ότι ξέχασες να ανεβάζεις φωτογραφίες, να στείλουμε τον Γιάννη τώρα...


Οταν τελειώσει απο τη δουλειά του δάσκαλε θα μάθουμε νέα.
Μας κρατάει σε αγωνία :Very Happy: 
Δεν έχει ξεχάσει να ανεβάζει πάντως φωτό...σίγουρα πράγαμτα!! :Very Happy:

----------


## vinman

Τα δύο ''θηρία'' Φαιστός και Σούπερφαστ 12,βράδυ Κυριακής 12 Ιουλίου στο λιμάνι!Συνημμένο Αρχείο 49158

22.45 το Φαιστός αναχωρεί για Πειραιά...Συνημμένο Αρχείο 49159

...αφήνοντας το Σούπερφαστ μόνο του στο λιμάνι μέχρι τις 23.45 που αναχώρησε και εκείνο...Συνημμένο Αρχείο 49160

----------


## giannisk88

Ελα ρε φίλε Μανο με τα ωραία σου.
Σα να μη βλέπω φωτο, σα να τα βλεπω live  μπροστα μου είναι!!

----------


## meco

Πριν 10 χρόνια αυτή η εικόνα για το λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου φάνταζε ονειρική.
Δύο γρήγορα (πολύ) μεγάλα ferries που θα αναχωρούν μετά τις 10 το βράδυ για Πειραιά. Ποιος να το πίστευε...

----------


## giannisk88

Εννοείτε φίλε Meco.
Ποιος θα φανταζόνταν οτι μετα τα άξια βαπόρια της γραμμής θα τα διαδεχτούν αυτά τα θυρία!!
Και πιστεύω οτι θα έχουμε και άλλες εξελίξεις στη γραμμή.

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Το Empress σήμερα στο λιμάνι μας..
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 49332

----------


## giannisk88

Γεία σου ρε Αρτέμη!!!!
Κατέβηκα το πρωί για δουλειά χωρίς φωτογραφική ομως και το θαύμαζα!
Να πω πως την ώρα που κατέβηκα ήταν και το παλάτι δίπλα και το empress του "εριχνε ενα κεφάλι" ακόμα του παλατιού!!

Αψογος!!

----------


## sylver23

Κνωσσός και Κρήτη ΙΙ στις 26/6.Το Κνωσσός σε 10 λεπτά αναχώρησε.
Η φώτο είναι αφιερωμένη στον Λεο που του αρέσουν οι φώτο απο το Κουλε..!!

----------


## Leo

Μπράβο Συλβέστρο... το πιό αγαπημένο σημείο του Ηερακλείου για μένα είναι ο Κούλες. Περπατας ξεχνιέσαι ταξιδεύεις  :Very Happy:  Σ ευχαρσιτώ

----------


## vinman

> Μπράβο Συλβέστρο... το πιό αγαπημένο σημείο του Ηερακλείου για μένα είναι ο Κούλες. Περπατας ξεχνιέσαι ταξιδεύεις  Σ ευχαρσιτώ


Μία αφιέρωση και απο μένα στον Leo!!
Φαιστός και Αριάδνη,9 Μαίου 2009...απο το αγαπημένο σου σημείο... :Wink: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 49988

----------


## hayabusa

αυτή η ασπρίλα στην τσιμινιέρα της Αριάδνης τι ειναι; μήπως ετοιμασία για αλλαγή σινιάλων και την ναύλωση της ;

----------


## sylver23

Ναι ήταν εκείνη η περίοδος

----------


## vinman

> αυτή η ασπρίλα στην τσιμινιέρα της Αριάδνης τι ειναι; μήπως ετοιμασία για αλλαγή σινιάλων και την ναύλωση της ;


Ήταν το τελευταίο ταξίδι της Αριάδνης απο Ηράκλειο για φέτος πριν την ναύλωση της..

----------


## artmios sintihakis

AIDA Vita,Grand Mistral κ εντος ολίγου κ το Costa Marina....Πάμε καλά απο κρουαζιερόπλοια φέτος!!!

----------


## artmios sintihakis

> AIDA Vita,Grand Mistral κ εντος ολίγου κ το Costa Marina....Πάμε καλά απο κρουαζιερόπλοια φέτος!!!


Να κ η φωτό που σας χρωστούσα!!!!!!!!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 51224

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Και εχθές μια πλωτη πολυκατοικία πάνω σε άλλες ''στεριανές'' όμως πολυκατοικίες!!!Navigator of the Seas εχθές 31.07.09 στο Ηράκλειο!!!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 51225

----------


## giannisk88

Γεια σου ρε Αρτέμη!!!
Ευχαριστούμε πανέμορφες

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Σήμερα το πρωί στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλέιου συναντήθηκαν δυο όμορφες κυρίες της Costa Cruises......Costa Romantika - Costa Marina!!!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 52495

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 52496

----------


## Leo

Μπερδεύτηκα :mrgreen:, της Παναγίας είναι σήμερα στοι Ηράκλειο ή του *Costa*ντίνου :Confused:

----------


## ndimitr93

> Μπερδέφτηκα :mrgreen:, της Παναγίας είναι σήμερα στοι Ηράκλειο ή του *Costa*ντίνου


Πού τα βρίσκεις, που τα βρίσκεις!!!!!!!!!! :Wink:

----------


## giannisk88

Γεια σου ρε φιλαρακι Αρτέμιε!!!
Ωραιος!!!
Εγώ πέτυχα τον Κώστα Μαρίνα απο τη Ρογδιά(ξέρεις που λέω) κατα την αναχώρηση του, το πήρα μεν φωτό αλλά φαίνεται σαν άσπρη κουκίδα. :Sad:

----------


## Leo

> Γεια σου ρε φιλαρακι Αρτέμιε!!!
> Ωραιος!!!
> Εγώ πέτυχα τον Κώστα Μαρίνα απο τη Ρογδιά(ξέρεις που λέω) κατα την αναχώρηση του, το πήρα μεν φωτό αλλά φαίνεται σαν άσπρη κουκίδα.


Το κινητό Γιαννάκη μου είναι τηλέφωνο δεν είναι φωτογραφική μηχανή  :Razz:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Rocinante

> Εγώ πέτυχα τον Κώστα Μαρίνα...


Γιαννη εχει καμια συγγενεια με την Ανθη Μαρινα?:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## artmios sintihakis

> Γιαννη εχει καμια συγγενεια με την Ανθη Μαρινα?:mrgreen::mrgreen:


Χαχαχαχαχ καλοοοοοοο... :Very Happy:

----------


## giannisk88

χαχαχαχα!! Απο εξωτερικά χαρακτηριστικά φίλε Roci η Ανθή βλέπω πως είναι η σουφρωμένη γιαγιά του Κώστα Μαρίνα!!! :Razz: 

Οσο για το κινητό Δάσκαλε έχεις χίλια δίκια αλλά η φωτογραφική είχε μείνει απο μπαταρ και δεν είχα χρόνο να τη φορτίσω πριν φύγω!! :Sad: 
Κοντά στη Ρογδιά είμαστε οπότε the next time!!! :Wink:

----------


## artmios sintihakis

> χαχαχαχα!! Απο εξωτερικά χαρακτηριστικά φίλε Roci η Ανθή βλέπω πως είναι η σουφρωμένη γιαγιά του Κώστα Μαρίνα!!!
> 
> Οσο για το κινητό Δάσκαλε έχεις χίλια δίκια αλλά η φωτογραφική είχε μείνει απο μπαταρ και δεν είχα χρόνο να τη φορτίσω πριν φύγω!!
> Κοντά στη Ρογδιά είμαστε οπότε the next time!!!


Γιαννιω να την εχεις παντα πανω σου...ειδες εγω,μια ζωη την κρατω!!!Να μας τυχη πραμα καλο κ α μην προλαβουμε να το αποθανατισουμε..........Κρίμας

----------


## giannisk88

> Γιαννιω να την εχεις παντα πανω σου...ειδες εγω,μια ζωη την κρατω!!!Να μας τυχη πραμα καλο κ α μην προλαβουμε να το αποθανατισουμε..........Κρίμας


Ετσι είναι φιλαρακι!!!
Μεθαύριο θα κάνω ένα ταξίδι αστραπή και θα την έχω σίγουρα πάνω μου να αποθανατίσω όλες τις στιγμές.
Σκέψου εσυ μεχρι το βράδυ που θα είναι αυτο το ταξίδι και θα σου δώσω την απάντηση το βραδυ!!!Περιμένω προσωπικό μήνυμα!!!! :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## giannisk88

ΣΗμερα το πρωί στο λιμάνι μας.
Guest star το Πρέβελης...
Με συγχωρείτε για την ποιοτητα αλλα ήταν ο ήλιος κόντρα..
DSC00800.jpg

----------


## vinman

''Διαφορετικοί'' επισκέπτες στο λιμάνι....
MarinaΣυνημμένο Αρχείο 52967
VindemiaΣυνημμένο Αρχείο 52968
PavsaniasΣυνημμένο Αρχείο 52969

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Χαιρεταί σε όλο το φορουμ!!!!!!Σημέρα στο λιμάνι μας το Seven Seas Navigator.....
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53750

----------


## giannisk88

Καλησπερα παιδιά.
Μεσα στο θέμα αυτό θα σας δώσω και εσάς ένα δελτίο με το τι συμβαίνει αυτες τις μέρες στο νησί μας.
Λογω κακής συντήρησης των δικτύων της ΔΕΗ και λόγω της πολύ υψηλής υγρασίας και ζέστης που επικρατεί αυτές τις μέρες υπάρχει σοβαρό πρόβλημα διακοπών στο Ηράκλειο καθώς και εκρήξεις μετασχηματιστών-υποσταθμών.Πριν μερικές μέρες είχαν αρπάξει σπίτια φωτιά λόγω των εκρήξεων αυτών. Προσωπικά μου έχουν καεί 2 συσκεύες στο σπίτι όχι τοσο των πάρα πολυ συχνών και συνεχόμενων διακοπών αλλα και λόγω της αυξομείωσης του ρεύματος. Στην περιοχή που μένω δε σήμερα και εχθές είχαμε πάρα πολύ λίγες ώρες ρεύμα με αποτέλεσμα οχι τη φωτογραφική να μή φορτίσω αλλα και να μείνει το κινητο απο μπαταρία....Αρα φαντάζεστε πόσο δύσκολο ήταν να πηγαίνω για φωτογράφιση σήμερα.. Τα παραπάνω μπορούν να τα επιβεβαιώσουν και άλλοι Ηρακλειώτες, άλλοι πιο έντονα άλλοι λίγοτερο, καθώς ήταν γενικό το πρόβλημα.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη κατανόηση!

----------


## ndimitr93

Αύριο το πρωί κατα τις 5 θα καταπλεύσει ο Κορνάρος στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου...Η ώρα ακατάλληλη για φωτογράφηση...μεθαύριο όμως θα έρθει κατα τις 8 + καμια ώρα καθυστέρηση...άρα ελπίζω να τον πετύχει κάποιος σας :Very Happy:

----------


## papagiannis

κατι φαινεται εγινε με το MEGA JET και κατεβαινει το super jet?

----------


## Naias II

Μια φωτογραφία μιας φίλης από το Ηράκλειο.
Αρκετοί μήνες πίσω η Αριάδνη μαζί με ένα από τα παλάτια.

DSC00113.jpg

----------


## meco

Και σήμερα όποιος περνούσε από το λιμάνι τυ Ηρακλείου την ίδια εικόνα θα αντίκριζε.  :Cool:

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Αναχώρηση του Easy Cruise Life απο το λιμάνι Ηρακλείου...
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 62418

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Καλησπέρα!!!!!Μιας κ εχει τα γενεθλια του σήμερα ο giannisk88 του αφιερώνω για τα γενεθλια του την παραπανω φωτο με πολυ αγάπη.......ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ στο λιμάνι Ηρακλείου σε μια πρωινή του άφιξη!Γιαννιω να τα εκατοστησεις κ να είσαι παντα καλά..........
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 62780

----------


## giannisk88

Φιλαρακι μου Αρτέμη!!!Σε ευχαριστώ πραγματικά πολύ για την αφιέρωση, τη καταπληκτική φωτό αλλα και τις ευχές σου!!!Να είσαι πάντα καλά!!!
Τα υπόλοιπα απο το τηλέφωνο αυριο!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Αφού σε κάρφωσε ο Αρτέμης, μιας κι από εμάς το κρατάς κρυφό  :Razz:  :Very Happy: ,
σου εύχομαι Χρόνια Πολλά κι ευτυχισμένα Γιάννη. Την φωτογραφία θα την προσθέσω τις επόμενες μέρες.... με ότι μπορεί να σημαίνει αυτό  :Wink: .

----------


## giannisk88

Χαχα!!! Να είσαι καλά δάσκαλε!!! Σε ευχαριστώ!!! Αυτο το τελευταίο μου λέει πολλά που ανέφερες πάντως και μάλιστα κατι ευχάριστο μου μυρίζει στην ατμόσφαιρα :Very Happy: . Ας ελπίσω να είναι αυτο που σκέφτομαι!!!

----------


## ndimitr93

> Χαχα!!! Να είσαι καλά δάσκαλε!!! Σε ευχαριστώ!!! Αυτο το τελευταίο μου λέει πολλά που ανέφερες πάντως και μάλιστα κατι ευχάριστο μου μυρίζει στην ατμόσφαιρα. Ας ελπίσω να είναι αυτο που σκέφτομαι!!!


Είναι, είναι..... :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Η πρωινή σημερινή κίνηση πριν αρχίσει το μπουρίνι και πριν την άφιξη του Κρήτη ΙΙ και του Empress

Για τον Νίκο_V και όλα τα Κρητηκάκια....

P1260262her.jpg

----------


## Leo

Λίγο πριν την *ανατολή* το λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου σήμερα είχαν στολίσει δυό όμορφες κυρίες που δεν συγκαταλέγονται στους γνωστούς θαμώνες....
Αυτή είναι αφιερωμένη στους καλούς φίλους που μοιραζόμαστε την τρέλα μας comme if faut:
ndmitr93, Nissos Mykonos, Thanasis89, Trakman, Captain Nionios, artemios_syntichakis, giannisk88, nautica96, xidianakis, eliasaslan, TSS Apollon,  NAXOS, cataman, mastrokostas, Eng, Nik_Pet, konigi, opelmanos, douzoune,  Giovanaut, sylver23, cpt babis, diagoras, DimitrisT, ελμεψη, hayabusa, kapas, Laz94, leonidas, Maroulis Nikos, seaways lover,  Nikos_V, αιγαιοπλοος και vinman...:wink: 

P1260385her.jpg

----------


## giannisk88

Καταπληκτική και ευχαριστω πολύ φίλε μου ΛΕΟ!!!!! Σε λίγο καιρό θα αποτελεί ιστορία αυτή η συνάντηση και ποιος ξέρει πότε θα την ξαναδούμε!!

----------


## xidianakis

> Λίγο πριν την *ανατολή* το λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου σήμερα είχαν στολίσει δυό όμορφες κυρίες που δεν συγκαταλέγονται στους γνωστούς θαμώνες....
> Αυτή είναι αφιερωμένη στους καλούς φίλους που μοιραζόμαστε την τρέλα μας comme if faut:
> ndmitr93, Nissos Mykonos, Thanasis89, Trakman, Captain Nionios, artemios_syntichakis, giannisk88, nautica96, xidianakis, eliasaslan, TSS Apollon, NAXOS, cataman, mastrokostas, Eng, Nik_Pet, konigi, opelmanos, douzoune, Giovanaut, sylver23, cpt babis, diagoras, DimitrisT, ελμεψη, hayabusa, kapas, Laz94, leonidas, Maroulis Nikos, seaways lover, Nikos_V, αιγαιοπλοος και vinman...:wink: 
> 
> P1260385her.jpg


 


ευχαριστω δασκαλε.. για 'σενα & τον αρτεμη!
IMG_02.jpg

----------


## cpt babis

Eυχαριστω πολυ καπτεν !!!!
Να εισαι καλα!!!

----------


## DimitrisT

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Leo για την υπέροχη φωτογαφία και την αφιέρωση,να σαι καλά.Όπως λένε οι Κατσιμίχα συγκάτοικοι είμαστε όλοι στην τρέλα  :Wink:   :Very Happy:

----------


## nautical96

ευχαρηστό πολύ για την αφιέρωση κάπτεν...να είσαι πάντα καλα :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Κάπτεν Λεό υπέροχη η νυχτερινή σου φωτογραφία σου από το Ηράκλειο!!!!Να είσαι καλά!!! Ευχαριστώ!!!
*

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Μετά λέν εμένα τρελό!!!!! :Very Happy: Cpt Leo σε ευχαριστω πολύ για την φωτό!!!Ας δούμε λοιπόν την κίνηση του λιμανιού μας σήμερα το πρωι γυρω στις 11:00....Και ξεκινάμε:Ariadne,Cristal,Olympia Palace,Silver Wind κ λίγο πιο πέρα το Splendour of the Seas....
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63722

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63723

----------


## theofilos-ship

Ετοιμα για αγωνα δρομου !

----------


## giannisk88

Για να δούμε σήμερα τί καλό κατέγραψε ο καταπληκτικός φακός του φίλου μας του Αρτέμη!!
Σας παρουσιάζουμε το 
MSC SPLENDIDA
DSC03175.JPG

DSC03182.JPG

DSC03180.JPG

DSC03177.JPG

DSC03184.JPG

----------


## Leo

Εμ κάτι ήξερα εγώ όταν σας *καλόπιασα* πρωί πρωί σήμερα. Μπράβο σας βρε παληκάρια μρπάβο σας...

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Ετσι έτσι.......εννοείτε οτι θα ανταποδίδαμε με κατι καλό κ να σου που σε ανταμίιψαμε με κατι που είναι όνομα κ πράμα....''ΕΚΘΑΜΒΩΤΙΚΟ''...Το πλοίο είναι ένα αριστούργημα αμα το δείτε απο κοντα κ συνάμα εντυπωσιακότατοοοοοοοοοοο.... :Surprised: Ευχαριστούμε την MSC που όποτε έχει παραλάβει ένα νέο πλοίο,πάντα μας το φέρνει κ  μας το δειχνει κ απο κοντά!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Αυριο για δευτερη φορά στο λιμανι μας το msc splendida!!!

----------


## artmios sintihakis

MSC SPLENDIDA....για άλλη μια φορά στο λιμάνι μας κ πραγματικά μας εντυπωσιασε με το μέγεθος της,με την φινέτσα της κ  το στυλ της!!!Ένα κρουαζιερόπλοιο που με έκανε να γίνω φανατικός θαυμαστης της,διοτι πραγματικα είναι molto splendida.....σε συνεπαιρνει!!! :Very Happy: Αν κ εντυπωσιαστηκα ήταν πολυς ο κόσμος που ηταν στο κόκκινο σήμερα κ είδε την αναχώρηση της....για να δείτε τωρα κ εσεις την αναχώρηση της SPLENDIDAS!!!
Τα προπελάκια στο φουλ κ ξεκολλάμε απο τον ντόκο κ βάζουμε πλώρη προς την μπούκα του λιμανιού..
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67612

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67613

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67614

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67616

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67617

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Στρίβουμε κ βαζουμε πλώρη για την Μεσσίνα.....MSC SPLENDIDA καλο σου ταξίδι κ ευχόμαστε α σε ξανα δούμε  στο λιμάνι μας για να σε θαυμάσουμε..Ένα πλοιο που πραγματικα αξίζει να το δεις κ απο κοντά κ να θαυμασεις την αναχώρηση του...........Αφιερωμένο αυτό το μίνι αφιέρωμα σε όλους....giannisk88 έχασεεεςςςς,αυτό σου λέω μόνο :Wink:  :Wink: 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67620

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67621

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67622

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Σε ευχαριστούμε Αρτέμη να είσαι καλά, τα σχόλια περιττεύουν .

----------


## ndimitr93

Αρτέμη ευχαριστούμε πολύ.....περιμένω και στο Ιεράπετρα φώτος.... :Very Happy:

----------


## artmios sintihakis

> Αρτέμη ευχαριστούμε πολύ.....περιμένω και στο Ιεράπετρα φώτος....


 Φίλε μου ndimitr93 ήμουν τοσο γοητευμένος απο την SPLENDIDA...που δεν είχα μάτια για άλλο βαπόρι.ήμουν 100% απορροφημένος σε αυτήν!!!!!:|!!!Κ έτσι δεν τα κατάφερα να τραβήξω την Ιε....ΠΕΤΡΟΥΛΑ μας...αχ κ θα μου κρατήσει μούτρα,που δεν την τίμησα αυτην την φορά!!! :Surprised: ops:

----------


## ndimitr93

> Φίλε μου ndimitr93 ήμουν τοσο γοητευμένος απο την SPLENDIDA...που δεν είχα μάτια για άλλο βαπόρι.ήμουν 100% απορροφημένος σε αυτήν!!!!!!!!Κ έτσι δεν τα κατάφερα να τραβήξω την Ιε....ΠΕΤΡΟΥΛΑ μας...αχ κ θα μου κρατήσει μούτρα,που δεν την τίμησα αυτην την φορά!!!ops:


Απολύεσαι και μην ζητήσεις αποζημίωση..... :Very Happy:  :Cool:  Next time.....θα περιμένω........ :Wink:

----------


## artmios sintihakis

> Απολύεσαι και μην ζητήσεις αποζημίωση..... Next time.....θα περιμένω........


 Ξάμου εμένα........ :Wink:

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Μια πάρα πολύ ομορφη συναντηση,δυο κρουαζιεροπλοίων της ίδιας εταιρειας στο λιμάνι Ηρακλείου!!!!!COSTA ROMANTIKA-COSTA MARINA!!!
Aφιερωμένεςστους λάτρεις της κρουαζιέρας.....
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 68251

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 68253

----------


## Leo

Το δελτίο λιμένος στις 18.02.07
Κνωσός Παλάς, Ιεράπετρα Λ, Ετζίαν Σταρ.... στους Ηρακλειώτες φίλους...

----------


## giannisk88

ΩΩΩ ωραίες παρουσίες βλέπω και ξεχωριστές!!!
Ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ δάσκαλε!!! :Wink:

----------


## papagiannis

*MSC SPLENDIDA*
Στο λιμανι του ηρακλειου αναχωρησε με 
3640 επιβατες και 1323 πληρωμα ενω το 

Πρεβελης
60 επιβατες 6 φορτηγα 11ιχ 69 πληρωμα

----------


## xidianakis

συντομα θα ανεβασω φωτο απο την σημερινη αναχωρηση του *MSC SPLENDIDA...*

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Καλημέρα!Λιμάνι Ηρακλείου σήμερα λίγο πριν της 12:00 κ λίγο πριν την ταυτόχρονη αναχώρηση κ των τριών πολίων.FESTOS PALACE.KRITI I K SUPERFASTI XII!Έπρεπε να ήσασταν στο λιμάνι!Αυτο λέω μόνο.....
Και ξεκινάμε..ταυτόχρονη αναχώρηση κ των τριών..πρώτο και καλύτερο το ΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ....ακολουθεί το ΚΡΗΤΗ Ι κ μετά το ΣΟΥΠΕΡΦΑΣΤ ΧΙΙ!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 71305

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 71306

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 71307

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 71308
Σε λίγο κ η συνέχεια η οποία είναι αρκετά καλη....

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Και που είχμε μείνει???Α στην εξοδο του ΚΡΗΤΗ Ι!Φευγει το ΠΑΛΑΣ κ ακολουθει το ΚΡΗΤΗ Ι λ ταυτοχρονα κ το SUPERFAST XII!!!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 71317

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 71320

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 71321

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 71322

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 71323

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Να κ το SUPERFAST XII καμαρώτό καματωτό να πάρει κ αυτο τον δρόμο για τον Πειραιά!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 71327

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 71329

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 71330

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 71331

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 71332
Επιστρεφω το βράδυ με το τελείωμα του ρεπορτάζ απο το λιμάνι Ηρακλείου!!!!!Έχει λίγο ακόμα!

----------


## MILTIADIS

Ρε τι εκανε παλι ο ανθρωπος!!!!!!α ρε αρτεμη!!πετυχες και τους 3 παιχτες στο λιμανι!!!και το σουπερφαστ μερα κιολας! :Razz: αψογος!περιμενουμε κ τα υπολοιπα!!!!!

----------


## Leo

Αρτέμη σήμερα ζωγράφισες!! Το ρεπορτάζ από το Ηράκλειο τέλειο. Ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Και τελειώνουμε το ρεπορτάζ με το ράλυ-αγώνα του Κρητικού πελάγους να ξεκινά!Τα βαπόρια εχουν βγει απο το λιμάνι,ανοίγουν στροφές κ διεκδικούν την πρωτιά!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 71356

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 71357

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 71359

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 71360

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 71361
Για τρελές ταχύτητε μιλαμε για σουπερφαστ κ παλας!Αφιερωμένο όλο αυτο το ρεπορτάζ σε όλους!!!!

----------


## MYTILENE

Ρίξε μας και μια κίνηση σε επιβάτες/οχήματα των πλοίων τώρα άντε :Wink:  :Razz: !!!!Τέλειες φώτο μπράβο σου

----------


## vinman

¶ψογος Αρτέμη... :Wink:

----------


## MILTIADIS

Ειναι εντυπωσιακο το ποσο γρηγορα πηρε κεφαλι το 12 σε σχεση με το ΚΡΗΤΗ..με το που βγηκαν απο το λιμανι..αλλα ενταξει Αρτεμη,ο αιωνιος πρωταθλητης ανενοχλητος στην πρωτη θεση! :Razz:

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Ρε φαντάσου αυτό μόνο οτι το ΚΡΗΤΗ βγήκε απο το λιμάνι με ταχύτητα 15 μιλίων χοντρικά κ το 12 με 19...τι ήθελες...στο ενα μίλι το είχε περάσει!!!!!Στην ψύχρα το ένα ετρωγε τα απόνερα του άλλου!!!!Πάντως ένα πράμα θα ήθελα εκείνη την στιγμή!Να ήμουν στη πρύμνη του ΠΑΛΑΣ,να δω την προσπέραση του 12 στο ΚΡΗΤΗ κ μετα να βλέπω αυτό επι 6 μιση ώρες να μας κυνηγα να μας περάσει!Ένα σου λέω τη φωτογ.μηχανή θα την είχα κάψει!!!!! :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## theofilos-ship

*Αρτεμη κερναω ρακες αν ερθω !!!*

----------


## artmios sintihakis

> *Αρτεμη κερναω ρακες αν ερθω !!!*


 Αυτάααααα είναιιιιιιιιιιι.........

----------


## Leo

Μια φωτογραφία λίγο πριν το ξημέρωμα με δυό καμάρια αφιερωμένα στον φίλο xidianakis που σήμερα γιορτάζει. Χρόνια Πολλά Johnny!!! :Very Happy: 

P1260384her.jpg

----------


## xidianakis

> Μια φωτογραφία λίγο πριν το ξημέρωμα με δυό καμάρια αφιερωμένα στον φίλο xidianakis που σήμερα γιορτάζει. Χρόνια Πολλά Johnny!!!
> 
> P1260384her.jpg


ευχαριστω καπτεν! κι εσυ ο,τι επιθυμεις! καθε επιθυμια σου πραγματικοτητα! (αφιερωση στο θεμα ''meetings'')...

----------


## papagiannis

Σε 1 ωρα αφιξη ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗ  με 55επιβατες 11φορτηγα 6 ιχ 71 πληρωμα

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Αυτή κ αν είναι συνάντηση.....ΕΛΥΡΟΣ κ ΕΥΡΩΠΗ ΠΑΛΑΣ σήμερα στο λιμάνι Ηρακλείου!!!!!Αφιερωμένη σε όλους!!!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 73638

----------


## vinman

Tυχερέ....!!!! :Wink: 
Όντως σπάνια εικόνα για το Ηράκλειο...
Να 'σαι καλά Αρτέμη που είσαι πάντα ''παρών''! :Wink:

----------


## MILTIADIS

Πωωωω!!!!τι μας εκανε παλι δασκαλε Αρτεμη!!!!!!!ο χανιωτης κ η''πατρινια''παρεα στο ηρακλειο... :Very Happy: μια στο εκατονυριο αυτη η συναντηση!!!

----------


## Leo

> Πωωωω!!!!τι μας εκανε παλι δασκαλε Αρτεμη!!!!!!!ο χανιωτης κ η''πατρινια''παρεα στο ηρακλειο...μια στο εκατονυριο αυτη η συναντηση!!!


Επιτυχημένο το σχόλιο Μίλτο  :Very Happy: !!!! Φέτος το Ηράκλειο έχει θέμα αλλά και ρεπόπτερ  :Razz:  :Wink:

----------


## Νικόλας

για δείτε εδώ !
http://troktiko.blogspot.com/2010/02...post_3110.html

----------


## MILTIADIS

> για δείτε εδώ !
> http://troktiko.blogspot.com/2010/02...post_3110.html


 Αρτεμηηηη!!!!πηγαινε γρηγορα να τον αναψεις τον φαρο!!:mrgreen::mrgreen:τι σ εχουμε εκει περα,μονο ποζα κ αφασια? :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

> για δείτε εδώ !
> http://troktiko.blogspot.com/2010/02...post_3110.html


Δηλαδή από την σβέση ενός φανού εισόδου λιμένος, στο μέγεθος και τις ευκολίες που παρέχει το λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου, κινδυνεύει η ναυσιπλοΐα?
Μην τρελαθούμε τώρα.... 

Πολύ σωστά το σχολίασε με αυτό τον τρόπο ο Μιλτιάδης. Διότι ο Αρτέμης φταίει ή ο Γιάννης (κ88).... που δεν πάνε στον Κούλε, αλλά μόνο εκεί που πάει μηχανάκι και αυτοκίνητο  :Razz:   :Very Happy: . Ε μάαααα!! βρε σύντεκνοι.

----------


## vinman

> Δηλαδή από την σβέση ενός φανού εισόδου λιμένος, στο μέγεθος και τις ευκολίες που παρέχει το λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου, κινδυνεύει η ναυσιπλοΐα?
> Μην τρελαθούμε τώρα.... 
> 
> Πολύ σωστά το σχολίασε με αυτό τον τρόπο ο Μιλτιάδης. Διότι ο Αρτέμης φταίει ή ο Γιάννης (κ88).... που δεν πάνε στον Κούλε, αλλά μόνο εκεί που πάει μηχανάκι και αυτοκίνητο  . Ε μάαααα!! βρε σύντεκνοι.


...μπορεί να φταίω και εγώ που έχω έναν ολόκληρο μήνα να κατέβω κάτω... :Very Happy:

----------


## giannisk88

Εχε χάρη που έχετε δίκιο!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Αλλά η εξεταστική φταεί. Τώρα που τελείωσε.........

----------


## Νικόλας

> Δηλαδή από την σβέση ενός φανού εισόδου λιμένος, στο μέγεθος και τις ευκολίες που παρέχει το λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου, κινδυνεύει η ναυσιπλοΐα?
> Μην τρελαθούμε τώρα.... 
> 
> Πολύ σωστά το σχολίασε με αυτό τον τρόπο ο Μιλτιάδης. Διότι ο Αρτέμης φταίει ή ο Γιάννης (κ88).... που δεν πάνε στον Κούλε, αλλά μόνο εκεί που πάει μηχανάκι και αυτοκίνητο  . Ε μάαααα!! βρε σύντεκνοι.


 δεν είπα ότι κινδυνεύει αλίμονο τώρα από ένα φανάρι να σταμτήσουν τα βαπόρια
εγω λέω ότιι θα πείραζε κανενάν ανταποκριτή το φώς σε καμιά φώτο και έκανε τα μαγηκά του  :Very Happy:

----------


## giannisk88

Για όσους νομίζουν οτι δε πάμε κούλε ορίστε μία σημερινοί αφιερωμένη στους Βινμαν Λεονάρδο Νικόλα και Αρτέμη. :Wink: 
DSC00169.JPG

----------


## vinman

> Για όσους νομίζουν οτι δε πάμε κούλε ορίστε μία σημερινοί αφιερωμένη στους Βινμαν Λεονάρδο Νικόλα και Αρτέμη.
> DSC00169.JPG


...θέλουμε και απο πιο κάτω....να περπατήσεις όλον τον λιμενοβραχίονα..... :Very Happy: 
(απαιτητικοί έχουμε γίνει.... :Razz: )
Σε ευχαριστούμε Γιάννη... :Wink:

----------


## giannisk88

Χαχαχα...Καλομάθαμε ε χαχα
Σταδιακά θα βγούν και απο πιό μεσα...
Προς το παρόν είναι απο τις καλύτερες γωνίες λήψεις στη πόλη μας αυτή για τα ΑΝΕΚ (+ Αριάδνης οπου δεν εχει το visor απο την αριστερή)

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Να 'σαι καλα Γιαννιώ!!!Τώρα που το λες καιρό έχω να φωτογραφίσω πο εκείνο το σημείο!!!

----------


## vinman

...για άντε με τρόπο για καμμιά φωτογραφία κύριε Αρτέμη μας... :Razz: 
Όχι μόνο απο τα παράθυρα της σχολής... :Very Happy:  :Cool:

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Μάνο χάνεις πάλι για αυριοοο!!Πρωί πρωί στο λιμάνιιιι!!!!Το μενού θα έχει κ πρωινή άφιξη του Ελύρουυυυ!!!!

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Οι απόλυτες βολίδες της ελληνικής ακτοπλοοίας SUPERFAST XII κ FESTOS PALACE σήμερα το πρωί στο λιμάνι Ηρακλείου κ ώρα 07:15.....΄,με αναχώρηση του SUPERFAST XII στις 07:30!!Δύο πανέμορφα βαπόρια που κάνουν το λιμάνι μας ακόμη πιο όμορφο με την παρουσία τους!!Ειλικρινά χέρεσαι να τα βλέπεις διπλα δίπλα δεμέναα.....Αφιερωμένη σε όλους!!!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 78927

----------


## Trakman

Υπέροχη και σπάνια φωτογραφία!! Ευχαριστούμε Αρτέμη!!

----------


## MILTIADIS

Ωραιος μπραβο Αρτεμη!!!!εισαι αυθεντικος καραβολατρης...πες μας και τι ωρα ξυπνησες! :Very Happy: αξιζε τον κοπο ομως

----------


## Rocinante

> Οι απόλυτες βολίδες της ελληνικής ακτοπλοοίας SUPERFAST XII κ FESTOS PALACE σήμερα το πρωί στο λιμάνι Ηρακλείου κ ώρα 07:15.....΄,με αναχώρηση του SUPERFAST XII στις 07:30!!Δύο πανέμορφα βαπόρια που κάνουν το λιμάνι μας ακόμη πιο όμορφο με την παρουσία τους!!Ειλικρινά χέρεσαι να τα βλέπεις διπλα δίπλα δεμέναα.....Αφιερωμένη σε όλους!!!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 78927


 Η συγκεκριμενη φωτογραφια ειναι ενα παραδειγμα πως δυο δεμενα πλοια πραγμα συνηθισμενο κατω απο ειδικες συνθηκες φωτισμου να δωσουν ενα εκπληκτικο φωτογραφικο αποτελεσμα. Πολλα μπραβο Αρτεμη.

----------


## vinman

*Αν και είχα άγχος μήπως και δεν ξύπναγες το πρωί () τελικά όλα πήγαν καλά και μας χαρίζεις για ακόμα μία φορά μία όμορφη και ταυτόχρονα σπάνια φωτογραφία απο το Ηράκλειο..!!!
Τώρα περιμένω και τη συνέχεια στα θέματα του Έλυρου και του Σούπερφαστ ΧΙΙ...!!!!
Να'σαι καλά φίλε ¶ρτεμη!!!!*

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Όπως ξέρεις φίλε μου Μάνο θα ακολουθήσουν κι άλλες!!!Σας ευχαριστώ παιδιά, να είστα καλά!!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Οι απόλυτες βολίδες της ελληνικής ακτοπλοοίας SUPERFAST XII κ FESTOS PALACE σήμερα το πρωί στο λιμάνι Ηρακλείου κ ώρα 07:15.....΄,με αναχώρηση του SUPERFAST XII στις 07:30!!Δύο πανέμορφα βαπόρια που κάνουν το λιμάνι μας ακόμη πιο όμορφο με την παρουσία τους!!Ειλικρινά χέρεσαι να τα βλέπεις διπλα δίπλα δεμέναα.....Αφιερωμένη σε όλους!!!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 78927



Να σαι καλα Αρτεμη απολυτα συλλεκτικη και με υπεροχο φωτισμο, πολυ γλυκα χρωματα.

----------


## giannisk88

Αρτέμη (ζωγραφί)ζεις εσύ μας οδηγείς........
Και μόνο που σηκώθηκες τέτοια ώρα το πρωί να κάνεις μοναχός σου αυτή τη δουλειά για όλους εμάς αξίζει χίλια μπράβο....
Εχεις το μεράκι του Κρητικού και με το παραπάνω!!!! :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Όταν το ναυτιλία έρθει στο Ηράκλειο (λέω εγώ τώρα), θα διαδηλώσουμε με πανό, αν κατάλαβα καλά αυτό θέλει να πει ο Γιάννης, υπέρ του Αρτέμη ε?  :Very Happy:

----------


## giannisk88

> Όταν το ναυτιλία έρθει στο Ηράκλειο (λέω εγώ τώρα), θα διαδηλώσουμε με πανό, αν κατάλαβα καλά αυτό θέλει να πει ο Γιάννης, υπέρ του Αρτέμη ε?


Σωστος!!Και μετα το πέρας της διαδίλωσης τα πανο θα τα κρεμασουμε στο κούλε για να θυμόμαστε  :Very Happy:

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Χέρεται σε όλο το φόρουμ!!!!Σήμερα έιναι μια υπέροχη καλοκαιρινη μέρα εδώ στο Ηράκλειο κ προβλεπόταν να κανουμε μια βόλτα στο λιμενοβραχίονα του Κούλε!!!Αυτη ήταν κ η αφορμή για να τραβήξω φωτό την παρακάτω συνάντηση!!!Λοιπόν FESTOS PALACE,ELYROS k PREVELIS στο λιμάνι Ηρακλείου!!!Αφιερωμένη σε vinman,cpt babi,giannisk88,Leo,Nick Maroulis,theofilos-ship,Thanasis89,dokimakos21,T.S.S. APOLLON,ελμεψη,Melis7,Giovanaut k φανούλα!!!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 79213

----------


## giannisk88

Γειά σου ρε αρτέμη γειά σου ρε φιλεεεε!!!!
Το έβλεπα απο το αις και λέω αχ και να ήμουν κάτω..!!!!!
Ευχαριστούμεε

----------


## cpt babis

Αρτεμη Υπεροχη !!!
Να σαι καλα !!!
Σε ευχαριστω πολυ !!!

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Έλυρος κ Φαιστος Παλας σήμερα το βράδυ στο λιμάνι Ηρακλείου!Αφιερωμένη εξαιρeτικα στον dokimakos21,που φωτογραφίζαμε παρέα,στους vinman,giannisk88,MILTIADIS,cpt babis k theofilos-ship!!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 80803

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 80804

----------


## MILTIADIS

Αρτεμη σ ευχαριστουμε πολυ!για ακομη μια φορα ησουν εκει! :Very Happy:

----------


## giannisk88

Που γυρνούσες πάλι ρε χωριογύρη που λένε και στο χωριό μου χαχαχα
Αρτέμη πάμε να νοικιάσουμε κανα σπίτι λέω γώ στο λιμάνι δίπλα να τελειώνουμε χαχαχα...Ευχαριστούμε για τις φωτοο!!!

----------


## Leo

> Έλυρος κ Φαιστος Παλας σήμερα το βράδυ στο λιμάνι Ηρακλείου!Αφιερωμένη εξαιρeτικα στον *dokimakos21*, που φωτογραφίζαμε παρέα,στους vinman,giannisk88,MILTIADIS,cpt babis k theofilos-ship!!


Πες μου τον φίλο σου ....να σου πω ποιός είσαι Γιάννη.... άστα άστα  :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## giannisk88

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους παιδιά!!
Απόψε είδα μία εικόνα στο Ηράκλειο διαφορετική σε σχέση με τα καθημερινά απογεύματα!!! :Smile: 
DSC00241.JPG

DSC00240.JPG

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Τυχερέ..έχε χάρη που λείπω...αλλα την έχω ξανα ζήσει την φάση πέρσυ!!!

----------


## Leo

> Τυχερέ..έχε χάρη που λείπω...αλλα την έχω ξανα ζήσει την φάση πέρσυ!!!



¶ντε Αρτέμη όλο κοπάνες είσαι..... Ευτυχώς Γιάννη και είχεσ την μηχανή μαζί.... γιατί, γιατί  :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## xidianakis

> Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους παιδιά!!
> Απόψε είδα μία εικόνα στο Ηράκλειο διαφορετική σε σχέση με τα καθημερινά απογεύματα!!!
> DSC00241.JPG
> 
> DSC00240.JPG


εβγαλα πρωινες αλλα απο τον λιμενοβραχονα. θα τις ανεβασω αυριο....

----------


## giannisk88

> ¶ντε Αρτέμη όλο κοπάνες είσαι..... Ευτυχώς Γιάννη και είχεσ την μηχανή μαζί.... γιατί, γιατί


Χαχαχα!!! Επειδη ήξερα τι θα με περίμενε μετά είχα τα εφόδια μαζί μου!!! :Smile:

----------


## artmios sintihakis

> Χαχαχα!!! Επειδη ήξερα τι θα με περίμενε μετά είχα τα εφόδια μαζί μου!!!


Eτσιιιι πάντα εχουμε την μηχανή επόμου κ.Γιάννηηηη.....για τέτοιες περιπτώσεις!!!Leo αν κ 'ελειπα απο το Ηράκλειοοο.....ετοιμάσου διοτί εχω μαζέψει πολύ υλικό μέχρι στιγμης απο το νησι......κ μέχρι τις 10 του μήνα που θα φύγωωω..εχει ακόμη!!!

----------


## xidianakis

για τους giovanaut, leo, artemhs, naxos kai dimitris t.

111.jpg

----------


## Leo

> για τους giovanaut, leo, artemhs, naxos kai dimitris t.
> 
> 111.jpg


 
Στην Κρήτη συνηθίζετε να λέτε.... εεεε μαααααα!!!!! Να 'σαι καλά Γιάννη για την αφιέρωση και τον περίπατο στον Κούλε.  :Very Happy:

----------


## vinman

*Mία περσινή συνάντηση στο Ηράκλειο...Κρήτη ΙΙ - Sea Runner..!!!*
*Για τους Ηρακλειώτες καραβολάτρες αλλά και τους Leo,Trakman,Thanasis89,Rocinante,dokimakos21,Capta  in_nionios!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85644

----------


## Rocinante

> *Mία περσινή συνάντηση στο Ηράκλειο...Κρήτη ΙΙ - Sea Runner..!!!*
> *Για τους Ηρακλειώτες καραβολάτρες αλλά και τους Leo,Trakman,Thanasis89,Rocinante,dokimakos21,Capta  in_nionios!!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85644


 :shock::shock::shock::shock:

----------


## Thanasis89

Καταπληκτική φωτογραφία Μάνο ! Σ' Ευχαριστώ πολύ !  :Wink:

----------


## vinman

*Λίγο υπερβολικός δεν είναι ο λόγος που σταματάει η προσέγγιση στο Ηράκλειο το συγκεκριμένο κρουαζιερόπλοιο;*
http://troktiko.blogspot.com/2010/04...post_1992.html

----------


## giannisk88

Μετά απο τόσα χρόνια, τώρα τους ξύνισε το Ηράκλειο...
Αστα να πάνε φιλε Μάνο.
Λοιπόν σήμερα στο  ηλιολουστο Ηράκλειο μας πριν απο 10 λεπτά το Golden Iris. Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά στους Μάνο(Vinman), Λεό, Αρτέμη, Μιλτιάδη και σε όλους..
Είναι το πρώτο κρουαζιερόπλοιο που έχω δεί να έχει 2 γέφυρες μία πλώρα μία πρύμα  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
DSC00266.JPG

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Οχι που δεν θα πήγαινεεεεεςςςςςς.....Αλλά κ πάλι σε πρόλαβααααααα Γιαννιώ..'ημουν ήδη απο νωρίς στο κόκκινο για να τραβήξω την πρώτη άφιξη για ΄φετος του Golden Iris!!!Aφιερωμένες!!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85949

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85950

----------


## giannisk88

Οχι που δε θα με προλάβαινεεςς... :Razz: 
Τελικά απο αυτό τον "αγώνα" δρόμου βγαίνει πάντα ωφελιμένο το φόρουμ και εμείς οι ίδιοι Αρτέμηη.
Ποσο απίστευτες είναι οι φωτό σου...

----------


## Leo

Αρτέμη, κοντράριζε τον, τέτοια θέλει για να πάρει μπροστά  :Very Happy: . Τώρα που ζεστάθηκε πάτα εσύ γκάζια. :Wink:

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Norwegian Gem κ Delphin Voyager σήμερα το πρώί στο λιμάνι Ηρακλείου..
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87401

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Με έκπληξη βλέπω στο ΑIS ότι αύριο μας επισκέπται το AIDAcara της AIDAcruises....Θέλοντας να μάθω την ώρα αναχωρήσεως του πλοίου για να πάω να το φωτογραφήσω,μπαίνω στην ιστοσελιδα της εταιρείας www.aida.de κ μένω ακόμη πιο εκπληκτος,διότι αυτό που βλέπω είναι το εξής!!Το AIDAcara χρησιμοποιεί σαν αφετηρία της κρουαζιέρας του το λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου...  Αυτό θα γίνει για μία κρουαζιέρα κ μόνο κ έπειτα κάθε 14 μέρες θα μας επισκέπτεται το ομόσταυλο AIDAdiva κ θα παραμένει στο λιμάνι μας μέχρι στις 20:00 το βράδυ!!!Χάρηκα πάρα πολύ διοτί με την αποχώρησή της απο το λιμάνι μας είχα την εντύπωση οτι μας διέγραψε εντελώς απο το πρόγραμμά της!!Εστώ αυτό θα μας απαλύνει λίγο......
http://www.aida.de/kreuzfahrt/angebo...searchState%5D=

----------


## Thanasis89

Αυτό είναι ευχάριστο νέο Αρτέμη... Μέσα στα πολλά της Κρουαζιέρας να και μια καλή είδηση ! Σ' Ευχαριστούμε και είμαστε σίγουροι ότι θα έχουμε μια ανταπόκριση !  :Wink:

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Καλημέρα!!!!!!Και όμως αυτό το χαμόγελο δεν θέλει να αποχωρηστεί το λιμάνι Ηρακλείου!!Τόσα χρόνια το είχε σαν σπίτι του......κ παρόλοο που εμείς οι ίδιοι του κάναμε ''έξωση'', αυτό εξακολουθεί να μας θέλει κ σήμερα βρίσκεται στο λιμάνι Ηρακλείου!Xρησιμοποιώντας σαν λιμάνι έναρξης την πόλη του Ηρακλείου,θα αποπλέυσει στις 22:00 το βράδυ για την εβδομαδιαία του κρουαζιέρα!ΑIDAcara λοιπόν σημαιοστολισμένο,απαστράπτον κ πλαγιοδετημένο μπροστα στον επιβατηγό σταθμό αποβιβάζει τους τυχερούς που πραγματοποίησαν κρουαζιέρα μαζί του!!!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
Αφιερωμένες στον Thanasis89,giannisk88,MILTIADIS,vinman.Nick Maroulis,Mastrokwstas,Leo,diagoras,dokimakos21,min  oan!!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 88070

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 88071

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 88072

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 88073

----------


## Thanasis89

Αρτέμη ήμουν σίγουρος ότι θα έχουμε μία όμορφη ανταπόκριση ! Σ' Ευχαριστώ πολύ γειτονάκι...  :Very Happy:   :Wink:

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Να σαι καλά ρε Θάνο..Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι οτι είμαι πολύ χαρουμενος σήμερα κ ο λόγος είναι οτι ξανα βλέπω την AIDAcruises στο λιμάνι μας!!!Εστω κ αν είναι κ μία η κρυαζιέρα που θα πραγματοποιηθεί απο το λιμάνι μας...το θετικό είναι οτι δεν αποχώρησε εντελώς απο το Ηράκλειο.όπως είπα κ παραπάνω κάθε 14 μέρες θα έχουμε το ακόμη μεγαλύτερο AIDAdiva!!

----------


## MILTIADIS

Εσενα μαλλον δεν θελει να αποχωρηστει γι αυτο ερχεται ακομα αυτο και τα ομοσταυλα του.. :Very Happy: θετικοτατη σιγουρα εξελιξη το οτι δεν εβγαλε τελειως απο το προγραμμα της το ηρακλειο βεβαια!!σ ευχαριστουμε για το ρεπορτο Αρτεμη!! :Wink:

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Σήμερα στο λιμάνι Ηρακλείου είχαμε την εξής συνάντηση AEGEAN ODYSSEY κ FESTOS PALACE!!!Nα μου πείτε δεν είναι κ η πρώτη φορά που τα δύο αυτά σκαριά συναντιούνται στο λιμάνι Ηρακλείου!!!Και κατά το παρελθόν είχαν συναντηθεί πολλές φορές στο λιμάνι μας μια κ το πρώην AEGEAN 1 ήταν ένας απο τους πιό συχνούς επισκέπτες του λιμανιού μας!!!Σήμερα λοιπόν 08-05-2010 στο λιμάνι μας!!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 88828

----------


## giannisk88

Σήμερα όπως σας υποσχέθηκα στο θέμα του Saga Ruby σας παραθέτω την αναχώρηση του απο το λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου με τη βοήθεια του Ρ/Κ Μηνώταυρος
P5100100.JPG

P5100101.JPG

P5100107.JPG

P5100113.JPG

P5100115.JPG

----------


## giannisk88

και η τελευταία παρέα με το  Ρ/Κ Christos XVII
 :Very Happy: 
P5100117.JPG

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Just Fabullus.......!!!

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Kαι συνεχίζεται η παρέλαση παλαιών μοντέλων στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου...Αύριο μιας κ μας επισκέπτεται πολύ σπάνια,νομίζω ότι είναι κ η δεύτερη φορά αυτή που θα μας επισκευθεί αύριο!!Νext Top Ship Montel???? DISCOVERY!!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

> Just Fabullus.......!!!


*x* *2* και λίγο είναι, οπότε προσθέτω και το *g o r g e o u s !!!!*  Μπράβο Γιάννη

----------


## giannisk88

Να είστε καλά και οι δύο!!!!! χαιρομαι πολυ που σας αρεσαν...
Σήμερα όπως είχε πει και ο φίλος μας ο Αρτέμης ήταν το discovery κάτω δίπλα απο το Κνωσσος παλάς...
Αυτή αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά σε εσένα Λεο για ενα  μικρό ευχαριστώ εκ των πρωτέρων (you know) :Wink: 
P5110146.JPG

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Φρενοκομείο σήμερα το λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου...Οι δυνατοί άνεμοι  δυσκόλεψαν την πρόσδεση του Royal Iris...κ παρολίγον να έχουμε ατύχημα  μεταξύ του KNOSSOS PALACE κ του Royal Iris!!!To Royal Iris παρασύρθηκε  απο τον δυνατό αέρα κ κατά την διάρκεια της μανούβρας το πλοίο  παρασύρθηκε κ κόντεψε να πέσει πάνω στο πλοίο των Μινωικών γραμμών!(Μην πείτε οτι το φαντάστικα κ οτι είναι υπερβολή,ήμουν  παρών)Το  πλοίο βγήκε απο το λιμάνι,ξανα μπήκε κ με την βοήθεια 2 ρυμουλκών  κατάφερε κ έδεσε!!Εκτός απο αυτό είχαμε κ την έκτακτη προσέγγιση άλλων  δύο κρουαζιεροπλοίων..Αυτό του Zenith και του Golden Iris....τα οποία  ακύρωσαν την Σαντορίνη κ ήρθαν Ηράκλειο!!Απο την ενημέρωση που είχα απο  το νησί...επικρατούν πάρα πολύ ισχυροί άνεμοι,δυσκολέυοντας πάρα πολύ το  έργο της αποβίβασης των επιβατών με τις λάντζες!Κρίθηκε επικύνδυνο κ  έτσι αφού τα δύο πλοία έκανα αρκετές σβούρες στο νησί έβαλαν ρότα για το  λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου!!!Αυτή την στιγμή εκτός λιμανιού παραμένει το MF  ANKARA,ένα τέταρτο κρουαζιερόπλοιο,το οποίο κ παραμένει αγκυροβολημένο  στην περιοχή Λινοπεραμάτων,Δυτικά της πόλης του Ηρακλείου...Και  αναρωτιέμαι??Αφού χώρο έχει το λιμάνι γιατί δεν έρχεται να  αγκυροβολήσει??????

----------


## xidianakis

> Φρενοκομείο σήμερα το λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου...Οι δυνατοί άνεμοι  δυσκόλεψαν την πρόσδεση του Royal Iris...κ παρολίγον να έχουμε ατύχημα  μεταξύ του KNOSSOS PALACE κ του Royal Iris!!!To Royal Iris παρασύρθηκε  απο τον δυνατό αέρα κ κατά την διάρκεια της μανούβρας το πλοίο  παρασύρθηκε κ κόντεψε να πέσει πάνω στο πλοίο των Μινωικών γραμμών!(Μην πείτε οτι το φαντάστικα κ οτι είναι υπερβολή,ήμουν  παρών)Το  πλοίο βγήκε απο το λιμάνι,ξανα μπήκε κ με την βοήθεια 2 ρυμουλκών  κατάφερε κ έδεσε!!Εκτός απο αυτό είχαμε κ την έκτακτη προσέγγιση άλλων  δύο κρουαζιεροπλοίων..Αυτό του Zenith και του Golden Iris....τα οποία  ακύρωσαν την Σαντορίνη κ ήρθαν Ηράκλειο!!Απο την ενημέρωση που είχα απο  το νησί...επικρατούν πάρα πολύ ισχυροί άνεμοι,δυσκολέυοντας πάρα πολύ το  έργο της αποβίβασης των επιβατών με τις λάντζες!Κρίθηκε επικύνδυνο κ  έτσι αφού τα δύο πλοία έκανα αρκετές σβούρες στο νησί έβαλαν ρότα για το  λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου!!!Αυτή την στιγμή εκτός λιμανιού παραμένει το MF  ANKARA,ένα τέταρτο κρουαζιερόπλοιο,το οποίο κ παραμένει αγκυροβολημένο  στην περιοχή Λινοπεραμάτων,Δυτικά της πόλης του Ηρακλείου...Και  αναρωτιέμαι??Αφού χώρο έχει το λιμάνι γιατί δεν έρχεται να  αγκυροβολήσει??????


Μπορει να μη θελουν να πληρωσουν λιμενικα τελη....

----------


## nippon

> Μπορει να μη θελουν να πληρωσουν λιμενικα τελη....


Σημερα το ΑΝΚΑRA ειναι στο λιμανι!

----------


## vinman

*Δύο παρουσίες στο Ηράκλειο την περασμένη Κυριακή 20 Ιουνίου!*

*...της εργασίας....*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 95177


*...και της χλιδής....*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 95178

----------


## giannisk88

Μιάς και έχουμε καιρό να ενημερώσουμε το θεματάκι..Για να πάρουμε μια γεύση απο απόψε το απογευμα
P8250135.JPG

----------


## vinman

*Φαιστός - Superfast XII
Κυριακή 7 Νοεμβρίου!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 115427

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 115428


*...και λίγο νωρίτερα...Φαιστός - Κρήτη Ι*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 115426

----------


## minoan

10 χαρακτηρες

----------


## Leo

Σουπερφάστ ΧΙΙ, Φαιστός Παλάς και Ιόνιαν Κουίν πριν λίγο στο Ηράκλειο, για όλους σας.

DSCN9720.jpg

----------


## knossos palace

Τελειες.ποτε φευγει το QUEEN απο ηρακλειο κ.ΛΕΟ?ξερετε?

----------


## artmios sintihakis

*Στην κορυφή το λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου και η κρουαζιέρα tou*http://tro-ma-ktiko.blogspot.gr/2012/11/blog-post_4807.html

----------


## P@vlos

Δυο απο τις μόνιμες παρουσιες του λιμανιού χειμώνα  :Razz: 

_DSC0005naut.jpg

----------


## roussosf

γεμάτο το λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου 
με μόνιμους .......
και έκτακτους.......που θέλουμε να γίνουν μόνιμοι

hrakleio.JPG

----------


## P@vlos

_DSC0405naut.jpg

Παρεούλα κάθε βράδυ δίπλα δίπλα...

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Τελευταίοι επισκέπτες του 2012 για το λιμάνι Ηρακλείου!
NORWEGIAN JADE~ COSTA MAGICA
Δυο κρουαζιερόπλοια που κράτησαν παρέα στους Ηρακλειώτες καθόλη την διάρκεια του χειμώνα και τα οποία μετέτρεπαν το κεντρο της πόλης σε καλοκαιρινούς ρυθμούς!Οι προσεγγίσεις συνεχίζονται κ καθόλο το 2013!
DSC_0501.jpg

----------


## P@vlos

Πανοραμική λήψη του λιμανιού του Ηρακλείου σήμερα το απόγευμα με Blue Star 1 και Festos Palace
Herak_Panorama1.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

*Με τρία κρουαζιερόπλοια 6.600 τουρίστες στο Ηράκλειο!*


1 Noordam απο Χαιφα σε Κουσαντασι με 2.800 κόσμο (επιβάτες + πλήρωμα)
2 Aida Diva απο Ashdod σε Μαρμαρις με 3.200 κόσμο
3 Aegean Odyssey απο Ρόδο σε Πειραια με 600 κόσμο

Πηγή: Cretalive.gr

----------


## Nautilia News

Heraklion.jpg
* Νέα μέτρα από τη Δευτέρα για το λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου 
*

----------


## Nautilia News

*Ηράκλειο: Εγκρίθηκαν δύο έργα για την ανάπτυξη του λιμανιού*

 Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/lima...-tou-limaniou/ .

----------


## Nautilia News

*«Επεσαν» οι υπογραφές για την κατασκευή του Μόλου στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα https://nautilia.gr/eidiseis/limania...ani-irakleiou/ .

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

Τα οποία έργα υλοποιούνται πλέον εδώ και λίγες εβδομάδες, με την προαναφερόμενη εκβάθυνση, εκτεταμένες εργασίες επισκευής σοβάδων και δικτύων ηλεκτροφωτισμού στον προσήνεμο ενώ στο τέρμα του παλιού τμήματος του προσήνεμου (στη μέση), πλεον έχει τοποθετηθεί καγκελόπορτα, κάτι που ίσως σηματοδοτήσει τον περιορισμό πρόσβασης σε ορισμένες ώρες ή και οριστικά για το κοινό σε αυτό το σημείο...

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

Δεν έμεινε για πολύ κενή η "λεωφόρος μπαϊ-πας" στο Ηράκλειο μια και μετά την αποχώρηση των πλοίων της Blumenthal Johann που εναλλάσσονταν επί αρκετούς μήνες, στη θέση τους ήρθε το container ship "Ιαπετός" (μένει να δούμε αν πρόκειται για στάθμευση ή παροπλισμό όπως τα προαναφερθέντα, μια και δε νομίζω η συγκεκριμένη θέση να προσφέρεται πλέον* για τίποτα παραπάνω) 

*μια και απ όσο θυμάμαι μέχρι πριν μερικά χρόνια ('90) τα χυδήν με ίδιους γερανούς εκφόρτωναν κανονικά σε αυτό το σημείο.

----------


## npapad

> Δεν έμεινε για πολύ κενή η "λεωφόρος μπαϊ-πας" στο Ηράκλειο μια και μετά την αποχώρηση των πλοίων της Blumenthal Johann που εναλλάσσονταν επί αρκετούς μήνες, στη θέση τους ήρθε το container ship "Ιαπετός" (μένει να δούμε αν πρόκειται για στάθμευση ή παροπλισμό όπως τα προαναφερθέντα, μια και δε νομίζω η συγκεκριμένη θέση να προσφέρεται πλέον* για τίποτα παραπάνω) 
> 
> *μια και απ όσο θυμάμαι μέχρι πριν μερικά χρόνια ('90) τα χυδήν με ίδιους γερανούς εκφόρτωναν κανονικά σε αυτό το σημείο.


Από ότι είδα, μετακινήθηκε για να μπει στη θέση των container ένα φορτηγό για να ξεφορτώσει. Με δεδομένο ότι το ΙΑΠΕΤΟΣ το παρών διάστημα λειτουργεί σαν feeder φέρνοντας στο Ηράκλειο τα container από τον Πειραιά, νομίζω ότι μόλις φύγει το φορτηγό θα πάει στην θέση των container για να φορτώσει τα άδεια. Δεν νομίζω να πρόκειται για παροπλισμό.

----------


## knossos palace

«Μήλον της Έριδος» για τις πλοιοκτήτριες εταιρείες της χώρας αποτελεί το λιμάνι του
Ηρακλείου ενόψει της επόμενης τουριστικής σεζόν. 

Σύμφωνα με σημερινό δημοσίευμα της εφημερίδας Πατρίς, τα μηνύματα για αύξηση του
τουρισμού στην Κρήτη έκαναν τις εταιρείες αυτές να δείξουν ένα πρωτοφανές ενδιαφέρον για σύνδεση της πόλης με νησιά των Κυκλάδων, είτε με ταχύπλοα σκάφη είτε με συμβατικά επιβατηγά οχηματαγωγά.

Πληροφορίες που επικαλείται η εφημερίδα αναφέρουν ότι υπάρχουν πολλά αιτήματα ώστε να δοθεί η σχετική άδεια για να ξεκινήσουν τα δρομολόγια προς τις Κυκλάδες ακόμα και από τις 31 του τρέχοντος μήνα και μέχρι τα τέλη Οκτωβρίου του 2018.

Τα αιτήματα έχουν υποβληθεί στη Διεύθυνση Θαλασσίων Συγκοινωνιών του Αρχηγείου
του Λιμενικού Σώματος και έχουν ενημερωθεί τόσο ο Οργανισμός Λιμένος Ηρακλείου όσο και το Κεντρικό Λιμεναρχείο Ηρακλείου.



*Πηγή*εφημερίδα ΠΑΤΡΙΣ

----------


## ancd

Μια αεροφωτογραφία το λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου σε πρόσφατο ταξίδι μου στην μεγαλόνησο!Διακρίνονται τα Κρήτη ΙΙ ,Santorini Palace και Knossos Palace.
20190717_091232.jpg
*Λιμάνι Ηρακλείου 17/07/2019*

----------

